# French borders closing?



## patp

Anyone heard anything? Rumours circulating, here, that the French borders are closing to contain the spread of the virus. The ferries and tunnels are not, apparently, affected ?? The rumour came from someone catching a ferry home so they are diverting to a Spanish port. Should we do the same?


----------



## raynipper

Not yet Pat. 
Dave posted Macrons advisories. 

Ray.

Macron closing schools wef Monday until further notice

Recommend avoid public transport and work from home if poss.

2 month extension of winter rental protection system

No businesses should fail due to CV

No Han shaking / kissing

No border closing unless EU dictates

1 m distance between people

Don't visit vulnerable people

Retired and student medical staff to be utilised

Self isolate where possible

Elections continue

Nonessential medical care postponed

Those are the basic points from his speech this evening


----------



## patp

Phew! I had heard, myself, that it may happen in a week or so but hoped we would be inside France by then.


----------



## nicholsong

Ray


Thanks for that.


Interesting that he said 'No border closing unless EU dictates'


I was not aware tha the EU had mdical experts including virologists, or is that just the EU posing as the 'know all, control all for the people'?


Anyway how can the EU dictate about any internal border crossings - seems incompatible with 'Freedom of Movement'.


Geoff


----------



## patp

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Interesting that he said 'No border closing unless EU dictates'
> 
> I was not aware tha the EU had mdical experts including virologists, or is that just the EU posing as the 'know all, control all for the people'?
> 
> Anyway how can the EU dictate about any internal border crossings - seems incompatible with 'Freedom of Movement'.
> 
> Geoff


The inference is that the other countries bordering France would have to agree to the closure.


----------



## erneboy

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Interesting that he said 'No border closing unless EU dictates'
> 
> I was not aware tha the EU had mdical experts including virologists, or is that just the EU posing as the 'know all, control all for the people'?
> 
> Anyway how can the EU dictate about any internal border crossings - seems incompatible with 'Freedom of Movement'.
> 
> Geoff


Why politicise it?

Presumably those EU countries are talking to one another and will co-ordinate on things that might effect one another, such as closing borders.

I expect that even the UK, which is not an EU member, may discuss anything of the sort with the EU too.


----------



## Penquin

Agree totally, only Trump does not talk.

Politicising any non political thread is reprehensible IMO and as I have commented on another thread, is only done to promote argument. Shame on those responsible.


----------



## nicholsong

erneboy;3079403[B said:


> ]Why politicise it? [/B]
> 
> Presumably those EU countries are talking to one another and will co-ordinate on things that might effect one another, such as closing borders.
> 
> I expect that even the UK, which is not an EU member, may discuss anything of the sort with the EU too.


Well Macron introduced the subject of the possibility of the EU dictating closures, I was merely commenting on that possibility.

Now see this

"16:56*Why EU doesn't like border closures to fight pandemic*

Kevin Connolly, BBC Europe Correspondent

The Czech Republic has banned foreigners from entering the country and all Czechs from leaving, from midnight on Sunday.
Any suspension of the right to travel without showing a passport across borders which have become invisible is bound to cause a tremor of alarm in Brussels.
Freedom of movement across the borders of those countries which signed up to the Schengen agreement is one of the EU's most prized achievements.
The official view of the EU institutions is that the answer to a crisis like coronavirus is more co-operation between member states, not less."

So it seems to be in the political arena without my comment on an obscure MH forum.

So I plead 'Not Guilty' to the charge that it was I who politicised it.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> I was not aware tha the EU had mdical experts including virologists, or is that just the EU posing as the 'know all, control all for the people'?
> 
> Anyway how can the EU dictate about any internal border crossings - seems incompatible with 'Freedom of Movement'.
> 
> Geoff


Were these your comments or were you quoting?


----------



## nicholsong

erneboy said:


> Were these your comments or were you quoting?


The Macron one was from Ray's post (No. 2 above) and the BBC one from BBC News online this afternoon.


----------



## erneboy

nicholsong said:


> The Macron one was from Ray's post (No. 2 above) and the BBC one from BBC News online this afternoon.


I didn't ask about the Macron one because it was clear which comment he made.

I ask again, were these your words or were you quoting?

"I was not aware tha the EU had mdical experts including virologists, or is that just the EU posing as the 'know all, control all for the people'?

Anyway how can the EU dictate about any internal border crossings - seems incompatible with 'Freedom of Movement'".


----------



## raynipper

This from The Connexion today...……………..

https://www.connexionfrance.com/Fre...s-airport-airlines-SNCF-flights-ferries-ferry

Ray.


----------



## patp

Thanks Ray.

We are sticking, at the moment,to our original plans to leave here next Thursday and start making our way to the Tunnel. Even here in rural Spain there is panic buying!

My big worry is that Chris is very high risk. He can hardly breathe on an upward slope or when walking into a head wind. I have asthma so will be a moderate risk. I would imagine that staying here would be the safest thing to do. If we knew how long we would be here for, staying might be an option but we just don't know. Our first, long awaited, grandchild is due in April and we have matters pending at home. Both of these matters would, of course, wait if the risk of travel was high. We both think that our journey will be relatively low risk so we are going to carry on with caution.


----------



## erneboy

Just been past the local supermarket here at Ulldecona, also rural. It's the same shop I'd been in earlier today where many shelves were empty. By the look of the car park panic buying must now be in full swing here too. I've never seen even half as many cars in their car park.

You're aware Pat that a state of emergency has been declared in Spain? There will be restrictions apparently but I haven't seen the detail yet.


----------



## Penquin

Just found out that there are now 23 cases in Lot et Garonne - not a massive Department so that is a concern, it was only 3 10 days ago.......

Driving through any area will have a risk, but fairly small if the windows are shut. If you switch to recycle mode on ventilation when near people that should reduce risk. Shop with care, using wipes to glean eg shopping trolley handle, try to have hand sanitiser with each of you for immediate use.

Carry adthma medication with you at all times AND USE IT IF NEEDED, your tolerance level for either of you with problems should be low - a clinical thermometer properly used, is a highly desirable warning device - the infra red tympanic or forehead ones are easy to use, accurate and reasonably cheap. It might be worth buying one before the trip and using it at regular intervals - 37.8 C is the cut off value.

Just some thoughts go make the journey safer, I hope that they will give you some confidence as you travel.


----------



## patp

Yes, Alan, we are aware but not much we can do really. Staying put would seem the most sensible health wise as it is quite a rural area. We do, of course, have to shop for essentials! If we do stay put we will have to do battle with all the various insurance companies and the EU as our 90 days are up at the end of March!

Thanks, Dave, for all the tips. Again, we will just be travelling through mainly rural areas until we get back to the uk. We then have to decide about visiting our daughter, in Kent, where they have had a fair number of cases, or going straight back to Norfolk where, the last I heard, there were none. I hope they have not pulled up the drawbridge on the A11 to keep all them furrigners out


----------



## raynipper

Apart from any other movement restrictions to do with the virus Pat, is the 90 day limit actually in force yet? Somehow I doubt it as we are still in this transition period till next Dec. Yes I'm sure cookooned in your vehicle and rig is probably the safest place apart from basics buying if available. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

I'd stay put if I were you Pat. I'd guess your insurers would understand that. 

I wouldn't think about the EU and regulations on that front at all. Spain is full to the brim with overstaying EU residents. A great many Brits and Germans live here "under the radar".

As long as you have your EHIC cards you will be OK. If you have travel insurance that's even better though if it became necessary I'd try the EHIC first.

You are likely to be better treated in Spain than in the UK in my experience. Though both health systems will soon fill up I expect. When that happens older people like us can't be a priority. It's my view that Spain will have it under control before England. Though I see there's been a U turn this morning and large sporting occasions are now likely to be shut down from next weekend. Too little too late is my opinion.

The WHO spokesperson, Dr. Margret Harris, questioned the concept of herd immunity just now on the Today Programme saying that not enough was known about this virus to be able to say whether that approach could prove effective.


----------



## barryd

patp said:


> Yes, Alan, we are aware but not much we can do really. Staying put would seem the most sensible health wise as it is quite a rural area. We do, of course, have to shop for essentials! If we do stay put we will have to do battle with all the various insurance companies and the EU as our 90 days are up at the end of March!
> 
> Thanks, Dave, for all the tips. Again, we will just be travelling through mainly rural areas until we get back to the uk. We then have to decide about visiting our daughter, in Kent, where they have had a fair number of cases, or going straight back to Norfolk where, the last I heard, there were none. I hope they have not pulled up the drawbridge on the A11 to keep all them furrigners out


As said above 90 days thing not in force yet but if they close the borders you will be stuck there anyway I guess. Portugal I think so far is less effected. Its a tough one but I think Alans advice might be right. In a motorhome in rural Spain or Portugal even your easily going to be able to stay away from infected areas and hot spots and hide away wherever you like. Could be a bit of an adventure! Clearly your going to worry about loved ones back home who will likely be Ok. If it were me I would stay now. Im fortunate here that we live in the 2nd least populated region in England but if I were in a city now I would be thinking of packing up the van and taking off into the sticks or my favourite CL somewhere for the foreseeable. Yes your going to need supplies, water, food etc but just follow the hygiene advice whenever you come into contact with anyone or anything thats public.

Whatever you decide. The best of luck.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Haven’t logged in for weeks - always good to have a rest👍🏼

We’ve been in southern Spain for a few weeks - moving around a bit as we like to do (I’ll post a fuller update when we get home). Up to Monday of this week we were at Mal Menor, but currently near Totana (Camperstop Sierra Espuña) which is currently fairly quiet 🤫. Walked in the hills for four hours on Thursday and literally didn’t see another human, so feeling quite low risk at present.

Eurotunnel booked for 28/03 - but we will see how it unfolds over the next week or so before deciding what our next steps are.

Stay safe and well, everyone.


Regards,
John


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Anyone heard anything? Rumours circulating, here, that the French borders are closing to contain the spread of the virus. The ferries and tunnels are not, apparently, affected ?? The rumour came from someone catching a ferry home so they are diverting to a Spanish port. Should we do the same?


Get email alerts (and I can vouch they come in early) for any country you're interested in - https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice

Find the country, click through to its page then click Get email alert.


----------



## patp

We are taking each day as it comes. Making plans to start our journey but being prepared to stay put if we think it is best.

Just not looking forward to the hassle of contacting all the various insurers and eurotunnel etc to change the plans. As campsites are all, apparently, closing their doors we might be hard pushed to make it home anyway. Such a dilemma. It is a trait of mine not to want to be thwarted in my plans so I must fight that if staying put seems the best option.


----------



## raynipper

Not pointing the finger here Pat but maybe just another reason/benefit of a motorhome. A large one.!!

Ray.


----------



## patp

Do others think that I might get an answer if I contact my MP about travel restrictions and over staying the 90 days on car, house, pet and travel insurance? Thousands must be affected by the travel restrictions so we need a statement to reassure us that we will still be covered.

Our medication will run out so we will rely on the pharmacy to sell us some if necessary. 

I will keep thinking..................


----------



## erneboy

Most Pharmacies will sell you whatever you need. If you are refused at one go to another, they can sell but may decline to do so. You can always go to a Doctor with your EHIC cards and ask for a prescription if necessary. Just take your empty packets with you in either case. I doubt you'll have any problem buying though. The Spanish generally are not hide bound by red tape and will usually oblige when they can.

Just go in and ask for what you want. Show the empty packet so there's no misunderstanding. They'll check the active ingredients and give you the Spanish equivalent.

Why not ring your insurers? Your MP can't speak on their behalf.


----------



## patp

Will do at the pharmacy, Alan.

I am hoping that it will save me loads of time and agro if the Government dictate that the insurance industry must be flexible in these exceptional circumstances. Otherwise I have got to source all the relevant departments at Car, Travel, Home, Pet etc. They will all want policy numbers etc which, in some cases, may be at home.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

The local (Totana) Consum was very busy yesterday, yet the massive Carrefour a few miles away at Lorca was very quiet indeed. Glad we’ve got the scooter with us to allow easy foraging trips 🤣


Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper

Something on the BBC new just now about Spain in lockdown. Not sure of the details but some aircraft being turned round while in the air.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Well done John! We do have the tow truck for our fifth wheel. Other campers have just returned their hire car. The site owner is still, I believe, running the mini bus shuttle into town.

All the restaurants are closed locally by order of the authorities. I don't know how the Spanish men are going to cope! They will be under their wives feet every day now


----------



## nicholsong

Pat


Just on the 90 day restriction; it is true that the 90 days limit in Schengen/EU does not apply to UK Citizens during the Transition Period i.e. till 31st Dec 2020, but the rule for all Citizens of EU States always has been that a stay of more than 90 days in any one country creates a requirement to Register in that country. You can still stay there but must register.


Geoff


----------



## nicholsong

erneboy said:


> I didn't ask about the Macron one because it was clear which comment he made.
> 
> I ask again, were these your words or were you quoting?
> 
> "I was not aware tha the EU had mdical experts including virologists, or is that just the EU posing as the 'know all, control all for the people'?
> 
> Anyway how can the EU dictate about any internal border crossings - seems incompatible with 'Freedom of Movement'".


Alan

They were my words, but they seem to be backed up by the arguments currently going on between the EU Member States and the EU about the States' right to close their borders against the Right of the Freedom of Movement.

I am in Poland which has now announced closure of its borders.

I cannot see the EU winning this one. What can the EU do? send an EU 'Army' to forcably overpower the frontier guards to open the border?

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Has the eu said its against closing borders? Countries can and will do what they think is best hopefully with cooperation which thankfully we are used to as members. It's a time of international emergency so my guess is nobody will give a toss about 90 day rules, registering etc. 

I've also bought prescription drugs all over Europe just by turning up with an empty packet or an old prescription and of course my exceptional charm  no problem assuming they have them.


----------



## patp

The Spanish Government has, apparently, banned all travel except to collect food or go to work. 

This means we are stranded. Our 90 days in Spain itself is up on or around the 29th March. There must be lots in our position so surely there will be some sort of announcement?


----------



## Penquin

I think it very unlikely that such a thing is high on the list of worries that they are considering and frankly, why should it be ?

If they decided they wanted you out they would have to give you an exemption to the ban on movement order, not a chance. You will be ignored like very many other things until they have overcome the problems and probably a lot of others before any thought is given to the 90 day rule, if they are even aware that it exists.

Relax and enjoy as much as you can, worrying will not change anything.


----------



## rayc

patp said:


> The Spanish Government has, apparently, banned all travel except to collect food or go to work.


Are you sure this is a nationwide travel ban?


----------



## patp

Radio 4 news says Spanish Govt "is going to" ban all travel etc. So, we wait to see the date they set.


----------



## rayc

patp said:


> Radio 4 news says Spanish Govt "is going to" ban all travel etc. So, we wait to see the date they set.


It is reported that one exemption is "Return journeys to habitual residences"

https://english.elpais.com/society/...E8qI5Om8weCFUlQ8RqjSzKkc7uLxWnVvpnQd_JYUAzn00


----------



## rayc

barryd said:


> Has the eu said its against closing borders?


https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/ne...e-borders-as-coronavirus-outbreak-grips-bloc/

"This decision was criticized by EU President Ursula von der Leyen, who said, "The single market has to function. It is not good when member states take unilateral action because it always causes a domino effect and that prevents urgently-needed medical equipment from reaching patients and hospitals. It amounts to the reintroduction of internal borders at a time when solidarity between member states is needed."

https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/ne...-allocates-e232-million-to-fight-coronavirus/


----------



## erneboy

patp said:


> The Spanish Government has, apparently, banned all travel except to collect food or go to work.
> 
> This means we are stranded. Our 90 days in Spain itself is up on or around the 29th March. There must be lots in our position so surely there will be some sort of announcement?


There won't be an announcement I shouldn't think Pat. The Spanish authorities are well aware that there are hundreds of thousands of people from other EU countries living here and don't bother about it. You'd have to be incredibly unlucky to be challenged.

However if you ask the question officially you will obviously get the official answer which is that you must "register" as Geoff puts it. That is not difficult to do but it does entail going to a designated Policia office with some forms and proofs of identity, twice. Once to deliver the forms and once to collect your NIE. It's not worth your bothering with and who'd want to sit in a crowded waiting room which will be full of young immigrants from all over trying to get permission to stay in Spain. You can go by appointment but you will almost certainly need to be able to speak Spanish or to bring a translator along.

It isn't worth bothering about.

Another point. You'll get medicined here fairly readily. It's not nearly so easy in France in my experience if you do move and possibly end up stuck there.

If you are desperate to go home fly if you still can and come and get your rig when things have calmed down.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

From what we can gather the Spanish "lockdown" is due to commence on Monday morning and, initially, be in force for 15 days.

I'm not sure if I've got enough gin 🤦🏼*♂

There are far worse places we could be temporarily stuck.

https://murciatoday.com/spanish_gov...state_of_emergency_is_ratified_1354984-a.html

Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper

Just went to get some toilet rolls for a Brit returning next week and full shelves. So no worry about buying toilet rolls in France. 
When our neighbours asked, we said it's an English sport.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Some are just full of sh1t Ray?


----------



## Penquin

Same here, loads of rolls, shelves full throughout so no shortages here at all.

Saturday market to be ONLY food stalls wef next weekend wit at least 3m between stalls but no e diencephalic of masks (thankfully).


----------



## JanHank

Afraid the sport has caught on here, not a toilet roll in sight, I didn´t go to get any I always have a supply of at least 1 pack of 10.

There were other shelves that were empty, Kitchen towel.
I do hope they don´t use it and try flushing it down the loo, if it gets past the loo (very difficult to flush it) it will probably Block the sewer pipe.

There was a series years ago about a toilet roll and kitchen towel factory and one time they used the kitchen towel paper to make toilet rolls and jammed up the sewers, anyone remember that series?


----------



## raynipper

No Jan but I do agree. Kitchen rolls are totally different consistency. I refuse to put any other tissue down our loo as it's a 'septic' tank. Actually it's just a bluddy big concrete tank that gets emptied every 6 or 8 years. But I won't accelerate it.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Fellow camper's ferry has been cancelled. The ferry company are taking the opportunity to do a refurb!

All travel banned by Royal Decree unless to buy food, medicine etc.

All campsites closed including, we hear, French Aires (they were our last resort!) It looks like we are here for a while.

Could be worse of course. We are warm and comfortable and have enough food for now.

Our, very pregnant, daughter has offered to go and stay at our house to validate the insurance. If push comes to shove that might be an option.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Has the eu said its against closing borders? Countries can and will do what they think is best hopefully with cooperation which thankfully we are used to as members. It's a time of international emergency so my guess is nobody will give a toss about 90 day rules, registering etc.
> 
> I've also bought prescription drugs all over Europe just by turning up with an empty packet or an old prescription and of course my exceptional charm  no problem assuming they have them.


My opinion was based on this -

"16:56*Why EU doesn't like border closures to fight pandemic*

Kevin Connolly, BBC Europe Correspondent

The Czech Republic has banned foreigners from entering the country and all Czechs from leaving, from midnight on Sunday.
Any suspension of the right to travel without showing a passport across borders which have become invisible is bound to cause a tremor of alarm in Brussels.
Freedom of movement across the borders of those countries which signed up to the Schengen agreement is one of the EU's most prized achievements.
The official view of the EU institutions is that the answer to a crisis like coronavirus is more co-operation between member states, not less."

Geoff


----------



## bilbaoman

Just recieved an email from Camping Car Parks stating that all their aires are operating as normal


----------



## nicholsong

patp said:


> Fellow camper's ferry has been cancelled. The ferry company are taking the opportunity to do a refurb!
> 
> All travel banned by Royal Decree unless to buy food, medicine etc.
> 
> All campsites closed *including, we hear, French Aires *(they were our last resort!) It looks like we are here for a while.
> 
> Could be worse of course. We are warm and comfortable and have enough food for now.
> 
> Our, very pregnant, daughter has offered to go and stay at our house to validate the insurance. If push comes to shove that might be an option.


I cannot see how they could enforce that as many are just open and sometimes part of a Car Park.


----------



## erneboy

nicholsong said:


> The official view of the EU institutions is that the answer to a crisis like coronavirus is more co-operation between member states, not less."
> 
> Geoff


To say that more co-operation is a better way to address a crisis than less is to state a simple matter of fact.

I don't read Connolly's statement as necessarily suggesting that the EU disapprove of the action, merely that they might disapprove of it having been taken it unilaterally.

Regardless, Connolly does not speak for the EU. He was merely proffering an opinion.


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> My opinion was based on this -
> 
> "16:56*Why EU doesn't like border closures to fight pandemic*
> 
> Kevin Connolly, BBC Europe Correspondent
> 
> The Czech Republic has banned foreigners from entering the country and all Czechs from leaving, from midnight on Sunday.
> Any suspension of the right to travel without showing a passport across borders which have become invisible is bound to cause a tremor of alarm in Brussels.
> Freedom of movement across the borders of those countries which signed up to the Schengen agreement is one of the EU's most prized achievements.
> The official view of the EU institutions is that the answer to a crisis like coronavirus is more co-operation between member states, not less."
> 
> Geoff


Poland are also closing their borders from midnight tomorrow Geoff, I assume you know that.


----------



## patp

nicholsong said:


> I cannot see how they could enforce that as many are just open and sometimes part of a Car Park.


That was my thinking too. Another post says that Camping Car Parks is also operating as normal. It is all so confusing


----------



## erneboy

The aire next door to here is full to capacity tonight, around 70 vans probably. It is a private aire attached to a restaurant and owned by the same woman. There is a parking charge and she certainly won't be allowing people to park without paying. Maybe that type of business is exempt for the special measures, I don't know. Her significant other is ex Guardia Civil so he has the contacts to find out so I assume they are operating within the law, still there are significant numbers of people congregating for beers and a chat even if the restaurant is closed.

It may be a public service she's providing.


----------



## patp

Our information is that all travel is being shut down in Spain. France may have different rules. We understand we can travel to our home address but how do we know we will make it there if non essential travel is banned?


----------



## erneboy

patp said:


> Our information is that all travel is being shut down in Spain. France may have different rules. We understand we can travel to our home address but how do we know we will make it there if non essential travel is banned?


I can confirm absolutely that the news on the TV has been reporting that one of the legitimate reasons for travel is to return to your habitual residence. That restriction is starting from 8am Monday morning. Even then it would probably facilitate foreigners going home.

All these vans next door to us will be heading North, the vast majority to Germany. They'll have taken advice from the woman here and her Guardia partner. Normally, as they did this morning all the vans have gone by 9am. I'll let you know whether they go in the morning. We we are fairly close to the AP7 here and that's how they'll go.

I'd imagine they'd let foreigners leave the country. A better question to ask might be will France decide not to let foreigners enter France. In your shoes that's why I would not move from where you are. If you ended up trapped in France you will be a lot worse off than you are now.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

France has ordered closure of "non essential public places" - whatever that may turn out to mean?
France orders non-essential public places to close https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-51892477

Our view (from where we are in the Murcia region of Spain) is that our booked Eurotunnel crossing for the end of this month will probably have to be amended. We're probably going to try to sit still and enjoy the pleasant weather for a couple of weeks - keeping our fingers crossed that things are getting better by then rather than worse. Whilst that's a plan at the moment, it may have to change as the situation unfolds.

Stay safe everyone.

Regards,
John


----------



## Penquin

France shutting all businesses EXCEPT fuel stations, food shops and pharmacies and everything "not essential for life"

https://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/e...es-restaurants-cafes-et-commerces-7800257287#


----------



## erneboy

Meanwhile England prefers the "Absurd Immunity" notion.

The world is a dreadful place. Everybody is out of step except England.


----------



## CatalanTone

Schengen agreement - the fundamental free movement policy which underpins the EU as a single unit. Member States shouldnt go against this fundamental principle and the EU feels threatened when they do!


----------



## Penquin

Did not the EU come to an agreement that countries COULD stop people entering their country in an emergency situation ? Or presumably, leaving.

I seem to remember that this came about during Cameron's abortive belt around EU capitals trying to gain concessions before he put that "wonderful deal and opportunity" to the public vote which he just lost...... that was way back when we were always being criticised for being "Remoaners" - a slur that has fortunately now almost stopped.


----------



## patp

Does anyone know if we would, now that all campsites and aires are closed, be allowed to overnight on a motorway?

If we do decide to leave here we are thinking that we would cancel the Eurotunnel booking and try to book a ferry from Bilbao or Santander. We could make one or the other with just an overnight stop somewhere. The Spanish would not like us to wander far from the motorway and I assume that lorry drivers are continuing this practice?


----------



## Ozzyjohn

I would if I had to - but that’s no different to any other time. Stopping on a motorway rest area isn’t ideal - but I’ve never had any grief as a result of the odd occasion that we’ve done so. I’m guessing that the authorities will have much bigger fish to fry than to be worried about the odd camper being parked up where they shouldn’t be.

Part of my rationale for staying put for now is that the area around the ports and French border will be quite busy over the next day or two - I’d (personally) rather be stuck here than risk getting stuck there.

Off out to try an emergency shop in Lorca now - I may be gone some time 🤞🏻


Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Does anyone know if we would, now that all campsites and aires are closed, be allowed to overnight on a motorway?
> 
> If we do decide to leave here we are thinking that we would cancel the Eurotunnel booking and try to book a ferry from Bilbao or Santander. We could make one or the other with just an overnight stop somewhere. The Spanish would not like us to wander far from the motorway and I assume that lorry drivers are continuing this practice?


Not sure about Spain Pat but many French motorway airs have dedicated areas for overnight stops away from the convenience stopping part. We have used them years ago and felt quite happy and safe. Any aggressors committing crimes would have to go through toll booths and possible police presence.

https://about-france.com/motorway-services.htm

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

We have overnighted and never had any problems, obviously behave sensibly and don't flaunt things - make sure passports, credit cards and large amounts of cash (?) well secreted - you might like to think if things could be put eg under the carpet where the water pump might be and even then, not immediately visible.

All such aires do have a locked entry from the locality for the staff in eg the fuel station, or to clean the loos (yes they do get cleaned every day). But it is locked and is often away from where you might want to stop.


----------



## erneboy

erneboy said:


> ......... Normally, as they did this morning all the vans have gone by 9am. I'll let you know whether they go in the morning. We we are fairly close to the AP7 here and that's how they'll go.


The Germans have pretty much all gone Pat. Just a couple left, maybe they'll stay. Around 4 hours will take them into the South of France from here, and if they keep going they could be in Germany before tomorrow morning.


----------



## eurajohn

Pat I'd seen some info that sailings from Spain to UK were not available.

I've just had a look on Brittany Ferries web site, it appears there are no available sailings until next Saturday 21st.
I then put in what I thought your dimensions would be and found Santander to Portsmouth one way €646 or Bilbao to Portsmouth €567.

.


----------



## patp

eurajohn said:


> Pat I'd seen some info that sailings from Spain to UK were not available.
> 
> I've just had a look on Brittany Ferries web site, it appears there are no available sailings until next Saturday 21st.
> I then put in what I thought your dimensions would be and found Santander to Portsmouth one way €646 or Bilbao to Portsmouth €567.
> 
> .


Ouch!

We have overnighted on motorway aires and would be prepared to do it again. We have a, very vicious, Spaniel on board too  We only have one habitation door and we have an extra secure lock on that. The warden here is going to ask the local Gaurdia if it is allowed.

At the moment our favoured plan would be to go home by ferry. Two things come to mind with that plan. The ferry will cause us to come into far more people than travelling through France. England is behind Spain in emergency measures and so we would be at more risk once there. We do, however, live in a village in Norfolk that, until yesterday, had no cases reported. It is damper there than here which helps the virus to spread more easily.

We are, however, still prepared to stay put here if we can sort out all the insurance problems that will arise over extending our stay beyond 90 days. I have written to my MP for clarification outlining the problem faced by many travellers such as ourselves.


----------



## raynipper

I always feel it's better not to ask any diverse questions as all too often you get a negative answer because it just easier and gets the person off the hook.
I would doubt your MP will be able to answer specifically and just refer you back to your insurer Pat.

As far as we can see in rural France, things are going on almost as usual apart from leisure facilities. I can understand the tunnel being your best option with dog and isolation. But if you do get stuck and I know it's a long way out of your way, we have space here near Cherbourg.

Ray.


----------



## rayc

raynipper said:


> But if you do get stuck and I know it's a long way out of your way, we have space here near Cherbourg.
> 
> Ray.


Just to say that there are changes to Brittany Ferries e.g. Portsmouth to Cherbourg cancelled until end April.

https://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/ferry-routes/planning/sailing-updates


----------



## Penquin

The Portsmouth to Cherbourg is, I believe the hydrofoil or vomit comet, it NEVER runs until the end of April because frequently between the end of October and the end of April the seas are too rough for it to be able to make good use of the hydroplanes.

When NOT planing, the ride is decidedly uncomfortable and makes many people. 🤢🤢🤢😱

Been there, witnessed it several times where it has eg set off, encountered rough seas in the middle of the Channel and been forced to slow down for a while.....

Not a pretty sight


----------



## nicholsong

For Jan


Yes I know the Polish border is closing, but unlike you we shop without crossing a border.


Nobody has announced what they are doing about letting trucks and drivers through bringing food etc.


Geoff


----------



## baldlygo

raynipper said:


> I always feel it's better not to ask any diverse questions as all too often you get a negative answer because it just easier and gets the person off the hook.
> I would doubt your MP will be able to answer specifically and just refer you back to your insurer Pat.
> 
> As far as we can see in rural France, things are going on almost as usual apart from leisure facilities. I can understand the tunnel being your best option with dog and isolation. But if you do get stuck and I know it's a long way out of your way, we have space here near Cherbourg.
> 
> Ray.


We are also in rural France and all our local cafes and restaurants are now forced to shut so we are far from being as usual. These small businesses near us have only survived by dedicated hard work so I shudder to think what will happen next.


----------



## bilbaoman

The problem with the ferry is that you will have to book at least one week in front and in this fast moving sittuation you could find it is cancelled also having a pet will they be accommodtion for the dog plus are the vets going to be open for its passport.My daughter lives in a village 20km inland from Bilbao and the poilce are making people return home if they are out walking and are only allowing one person to take the dog out so if you want to go out as a couple you need 2 dogs.


----------



## patp

Thanks for the offer, Ray 

We are still discussing what to do. I have just found out that we left many documents behind when we set out (my excuse is that of the dog going missing for over 24 hours!).

One part of me thinks we will be safer here in the warm and dry. The other part wants to be at home. As has been said on the other thread if we (Chris and I) catch it this may be the last weeks of our lives. Dealing with that scenario away from home doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Penquin

Thoughts are with you, not an easy problem with no clear route, I hope that you can come to some agreed solution and can then carry it out with the full support of your rellies.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Ozzyjohn said:


> Off out to try an emergency shop in Lorca now - I may be gone some time 🤞🏻


Well, that was a waste of time - although the shops in Lorca do normally open on a Sunday - today they all have hastily produced signs saying they are shut today ☹ .

Fingers crossed that they open tomorrow (and have some food).

We still think we are better off staying here in the warm sunshine and fresh air than trying to return home to the uk - at least for the time being.

Regards,
John


----------



## jiwawa

I feel for you Pat - such difficult decisions to be made. But with the possibility of vets being closed etc maybe it is just better to stay where you are.

Regarding doco - could a neighbour take photos n send on?


----------



## bilbaoman

Very strange here in Spain hairdresses have been given priorty status and will stay open i would have thougt that there is no more friendly enviroment for a virus than an hairdresses


----------



## bilbaoman

Ertzainntza (Basque police) now going round towns with loudspeaker vans warning people to stay indoors and stating they will issue fines from tomorrow unless you are out for an approved reason


----------



## JanHank

I have spoken to friends in Spain this afternoon, they were out on their bikes this morning and they were told twice by the police to go home.


----------



## patp

jiwawa said:


> I feel for you Pat - such difficult decisions to be made. But with the possibility of vets being closed etc maybe it is just better to stay where you are.
> 
> Regarding doco - could a neighbour take photos n send on?


The local vet here is only open for emergencies. I rang, when I was confident I was travelling, and asked for a Pet Passport appointment and got one. She, very naughtily, post dates the passport and gives you the wormer to administer at the correct time. I am totally against this practice as a general rule as it relies on people being responsible about giving the wormer at the right time but have other things to worry about now and went for the easy option.

At this moment in time we are thinking that we will stay until it all settles down. Typically, there is a period of rain forcast! The ground is bone dry and warm so it will probably evaporate as it hits.

Documents could be sent on if needed I suppose. How I direct our neighbour through my filing system though I don't know :surprise:


----------



## raynipper

We used to carry a memory stick with all my docs and copies of passports and credit cards when travelling Pat. Sadly since we sold the van I have let this lapse. 
But all docs are now copied to the laptop we travel with but many run out this month. So a new session of copying will be needed shortly.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Good idea, Ray!

I am just going to look in my saved email files as I may well have most of it in there!


----------



## Mrplodd

raynipper said:


> We used to carry a memory stick with all my docs and copies of passports and credit cards when travelling Pat. Sadly since we sold the van I have let this lapse.
> But all docs are now copied to the laptop we travel with but many run out this month. So a new session of copying will be needed shortly.
> 
> Ray.


Scanned and laminated, computers can die paper doesn't!

Andy

Interestingly the BBC are saying BF Poole-Cherbourg is how freight ONLY, BUT BF website says operating as normal???


----------



## Penquin

We have ours scanned and attached to an email to each other, but kept in the "Drafts" folder so it never gets sent, and thereby lost as it moves off the front page, it's easy to update when needed and can be accessed from anywhere simply by logging in to one of each other's email accounts.

That way, even if the MH is stolen or destroyed by fire we can still get at the important documents.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

We keep copies of our documents on our phones - so that’s two phones each with a copy. Each phone is backed up to a cloud that we can retrieve from if both phones happen to fail at the same moment. Digital copies are also held at home - so could be accessed by our children easily from wherever they may be. 

We stress test the retrievability at least once per trip.

Works for us, though we’ve never needed any of it so far 🤞🏻


Regards,
John


----------



## JanHank

excuse my ignorance, but what documents are you talking about ?


----------



## Ozzyjohn

JanHank said:


> excuse my ignorance, but what documents are you talking about ?


All documents that are carried while travelling - eg passports, Insurances, vehicle documents etc etc

Regards,
John


----------



## JanHank

Ozzyjohn said:


> All documents that are carried while travelling - eg passports, Insurances, vehicle documents etc etc
> 
> Regards,
> John


Ah, unfortunately I didn't have my service report documents with me when the van broke down, but it wouldn't have made one iota of difference anyway :frown2: copies are now in the van.
I have had a list of my card numbers and passport number in my purse for years.


----------



## raynipper

Thats the problem Jan. All in your purse. If the handbag and or purse gets lost, stolen, burnt yer buggered. 
I don't have a lot of faith in 'cloud' storage but this is where it scores. You can even password protect any doc.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Well, I have found most of what we want! Of course I cannot remember any passwords but I am getting there! Car insurance - sorted, travel insurance - sorted, house insurance - sorted. MOT - whoops! Pet insurance - not got there yet but at least I know which company 

My friend, who worked in insurance, commented that - we should be ok "in an emergency" when I ran our problems by her.

Feeling better now. Thank you Ray!


----------



## bilbaoman

Rules changed no hairdressers but daughter telis me only one can go shopping so no wife in car to go to hypermarket the next doors dog has so far been walks with several people and loooks knacked will it survive for 15 days


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Thats the problem Jan. All in your purse. If the handbag and or purse gets lost, stolen, burnt yer buggered.
> I don't have a lot of faith in 'cloud' storage but this is where it scores. You can even password protect any doc.
> 
> Ray.


The list thats in my purse is also on the computer, ready to add to or change numbers. :laugh:


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Thats the problem Jan. All in your purse. If the handbag and or purse gets lost, stolen, burnt yer buggered.
> I don't have a lot of faith in 'cloud' storage but this is where it scores. You can even password protect any doc.
> 
> Ray.


As just about every document you deal with now is sent online via email its already in cloud storage in your inbox. Other stuff thats still paper can be easily scanned and emailed to yourself. Stick em all in a folder or just search for them when you need them. I tend to stick everything on folders on my hard drive which also syncs online in Office 365 so I have the original copy in my inbox in my email, a copy in an easy to access sorted folder on my laptop which is also replicated into the 365 cloud.


----------



## raynipper

Apart from my hesitation of cloud storage in general, old yasee, 365 is not for everyone, every time I have tried to upload and use One Drive or Drop Box etc. It only take some files and arranges them as it wants and not as I want them so I have never been able to embrace it fully or rely on it.
So my travel docs, bookings and scanned copies of all cards in my wallet as well as other ID docs get filed into a protected file on the main computer and copied when backing up to an external drive, laptop, older spare PC and a memory stick just in case. 
Somethings are still on the phone like booking conformations but again I don't have any sensitive financial data on my phone.! We still get paper insurance docs and some receipts here in France although more and more are online.

Ray.


----------



## patp

I have found, in my email inbox, the car insurance and the house insurance. The MOT is not done by email so that is at home 
Our travel insurance is with our Nationwide account so that would be easy (ish) to get hold of. The extra cover for Chris's lung condition I did bring with me. Pet insurance is with Pet Plan so I could access that. 

My main concern is whether they will all continue to cover us beyond the ninety days I arranged! My friend seemed to think we would be covered "in an emergency". ???


----------



## Penquin

I think they would be required to cover you BUT it may be worth a phone call to each to ensure that they know that you have approached then. They may ask for an extra premium but that is unlikely since your "detainment" is not of your volition but as a response to an emergency plan imposed by a Government.

The only way to find out is to ask and by so doing you risk a "no" but that is unlikely if you take the initiative rather than them trying to look for loopholes if you were compelled to claim.

Any advice on here, can only be from ill informed people, many in the same position as you. Ask the companies either by phone or email, but the chances of getting a reply quickly by email are small. The house insurance could be extended for a further 90 days simply by someone spending 24 hours in the house - a rellie or a friend. That way you could justifiably say " the house was NOT unoccupied for a continuous period of more than 90 days. Vehicle Indurance, I believe, reverts to the legally required minimal level from fully comp. so that is why contact would be desirable. I believe that the company cannot simply cancel if you overstay but stil within the lifetime of the policy but can drop the level of cover due to EU regs preventing simple cancellation. But check that one out with the company.


----------



## erneboy

Penquin said:


> .........
> Any advice on here, can only be from ill informed people, .....................


You advise on scientific matters Dave, you are not ill informed. Others are well versed in other fields and are similarly well informed I'd say.


----------



## Penquin

But the only experts are the company itself, no one else since we cannot predict their policy UNLESS we have had that information. Insurance companies may well vary in their response, but surely it is better to ask them rather than just other "casual" users ?

Even if members on here were insurance company agents, this may vary from company to company so any expertise may be limited.

Perhaps ill informed is a poor choice of words but "contact the company directly"must surely be the major response ?


----------



## patp

Thanks Dave.

The house insurance will be fine for a while as daughter stayed there for a weekend on Feb 14th.

We have been advised, by the campsite wardens, of a police directive that dogs may only be walked by one person at a time, local to where they live, and not to any great distance!

A rumour is spreading that there is a 25,000 euro fine in France if caught driving without a legitimate reason. This did come from the wife of someone who, I think, would rather he stayed put    

Now, does anyone think, that if we head home through France we would incur the wrath of the gendarmerie if we left the motorway to go to a CampingCarPark site? (they are, apparently, still open).
Our other alternative is to just use motorway services. The roads should be quiet which, rightly or wrongly, would make us feel safer.


----------



## bilbaoman

You think you have problems i cannot go a go my usual walk by the sea as its raining and the dog next door will not come out anyone know where i can rent an all weather dog for next 14 days.


----------



## jiwawa

Pat, you say your travel insurance is with Nationwide, as is mine. I checked with them recently about the possibility of deferring my outward ferry travel from April to May, thinking that would give more time for things to clarify.

They said, as I'd anticipated they would, that I would then not be covered for anything corona-related. Although my original plans would be. 

The implication is that, since you're already away, they will cover you for what's necessary. But check!

When I phoned I was, in under 4mins, able to leave my number for a call-back. (when I phone CnCC I was on hold for 50mins!)

Good luck!


----------



## jiwawa

bilbaoman said:


> .. the next doors dog has so far been walks with several people and loooks knacked will it survive for 15 days


Funny, just before reading this I was wondering if there was any dog I could hijack!! I've put myself in semi-isolation.


----------



## patp

Thanks, Jean. I will ring them today. We never use our mobile (a little flip top Doro) I hope it is up to the job!


----------



## patp

bilbaoman said:


> You think you have problems i cannot go a go my usual walk by the sea as its raining and the dog next door will not come out anyone know where i can rent an all weather dog for next 14 days.


Mine!


----------



## Penquin

patp said:


> A rumour is spreading that there is a 25,000 euro fine in France if caught driving without a legitimate reason. This did come from the wife of someone who, I think, would rather he stayed put
> 
> Now, does anyone think, that if we head home through France we would incur the wrath of the gendarmerie if we left the motorway to go to a CampingCarPark site? (they are, apparently, still open).
> Our other alternative is to just use motorway services. The roads should be quiet which, rightly or wrongly, would make us feel safer.


I have heard nothing (yet) about bans on driving, indeed fuel stations are one of the few exempted businesses so I think that is a rumour without foundation or a Trump, "Fake news " from someone with a different agenda.......

Besides, getting out of France and thereby reducing any potential drain the French Health Services ought to be a legitimate reason IMO. Just tell the Gendarme "Je retournerez chez mois" with a suitable nonFrench accent... waving the hands probably won't help and do try to stay more than ONE metre away (French distancing rule).

I would stay on the autoroutes - even less traffic and Gendarmes mainly interested in excess speed I suspect....

If the autoroutes were forced to close they would have to give advance notice....

Good luck:grin2:

.


----------



## Penquin

Macron apparently to talk later and leaked report says borders to be closed....

2000 this evening

This may be a rumour but we should know by tomorrow sadly MrsW currently in U.K., booked on aircraft tomorrow to come home....


----------



## Penquin

Germany has just closed its borders with France, Austria and Switzerland.


----------



## JanHank

Penquin said:


> Germany has just closed its borders with France, Austria and Switzerland.


Not that it makes any difference to me, but thanks Dave I didn't know that.


----------



## patp

Penquin said:


> Macron apparently to talk later and leaked report says borders to be closed....
> 
> 2000 this evening
> 
> This may be a rumour but we should know by tomorrow sadly MrsW currently in U.K., booked on aircraft tomorrow to come home....[/QUOTE
> 
> Good Luck Mrs W!
> 
> We were just weighing up our chances of making it to the tunnel before they decide to close it!  It would be a disaster if we got there and could not travel through being as we are so comfortable here. Kind as Ray's offer is, I am not sure it is the correct thing to do when we do have alternatives.
> 
> rCan't get through to the "if you are abroad" part of Nationwide. On hold for 34 minutes before I gave up .


----------



## erneboy

Just received an email from the ayuntamiento , local council, reminding of us of the restrictions on movements. Basically we mustn't go out unless it's for essentials and then only one person can go. We know that the policia are stopping traffic and asking where people are going because a neighbour was stopped at a road block and questioned this morning. It is being taken extremely seriously here and it looks as though two weeks isn't going to be the full duration of the lock down. 

I detest that americanism, though I suppose it is apt.


----------



## Penquin

Yup we are all or will be prisoners - which is where " lockdown " came from - dealing with rioting inmates....

Those 70 + year olds can be really vicious and give you a nasty injury with the Zimmer frame (provided that you pick them up from the floor afterwards ). 😲


----------



## patp

Same here Alan  Police patrolling and insisting that people do not walk anywhere together!

Finally got through to Nationwide travel insurance and they will extend in an emergency.
Car insurance (John Lewis) the same.

Pet insurance (Pet Plan) are adamant that any condition needing treatment after the 90 day limit will not be covered. I told them that I might as well cancel the policy as it is useless to me in my present circumstances! 

Not quite at the 90 day mark yet but it is getting close (25th).

Anyone know for definite that ferries are all cancelled?


----------



## raynipper

EU to ban non essential travel for 30 days.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Brittany Ferries info the same as yesterday:

https://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/ferry-routes/planning/sailing-updates

Le Havre has very few,

St Malo supposedly normal

Caen supposedly normal

Spain much more problematic need to actually check with them

In other words check, check, check and yet again ch ck

The French scenario and availability may change after tonight's Macron announcement so "watch this space" and then check again....


----------



## erneboy

raynipper said:


> EU to ban non essential travel for 30 days.
> 
> Ray.


The EU won't like the EU doing that Ray. It's breach of the freedom of movement principle.


----------



## Penquin

raynipper said:


> EU to ban non essential travel for 30 days.
> 
> Ray.


Source;

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...roposes-ban-on-non-essential-travel-to-europe

To be ratified Tuesday, but travel between U.K. and EU allowed.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Can't get through to the "if you are abroad" part of Nationwide. On hold for 34 minutes before I gave up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you not get the option to leave your number for a call-back Pat? That worked very well for me.


----------



## nicholsong

erneboy said:


> The EU won't like the EU doing that Ray. It's breach of the freedom of movement principle.


Alan

You were very sceptical when I posted such a few days ago but here you are posting similar.

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa

Don't know if it's any use to you Pat but I've just read this on the BBC news app. The FO might be able to give you some advice. 

Britons stuck abroad due to travel restrictions have been advised to contact their airline, as well as the Foreign Office by calling +44 (0)207 008 1500, so that the government knows they are trying to get home


----------



## patp

jiwawa said:


> Did you not get the option to leave your number for a call-back Pat? That worked very well for me.


No, Jean. I had to press the number that was for people currently abroad. I gave up then but did, finally, get through. All is fine. They will extend the 90 day cover because of the current "emergency".


----------



## bilbaoman

Spain to close French border at midnight will only let in Spanish nationals and residents trade and goods not affected


----------



## erneboy

The loss to the tourist industry will be massively damaging. Still the damage to life would be a lot worse. I feel for the many business owners who will see their businesses fail now. 

Next door to us is an aire and restaurant catering almost exclusively for Germans in MHs. This should be their busiest time just starting. Instead the restaurant is closed and there's next to nobody on the aire. 

They never do anything during July and August and this year I expect they won't be getting their late summer rush which normally lasts from September till Christmas. It's hard to see how they can survive, maintain the place and pay the bills.

A very bad recession is inevitable I think.


----------



## bilbaoman

erneboy said:


> The loss to the tourist industry will be massively damaging. Still the damage to life would be a lot worse. I feel for the many business owners who will see their businesses fail now.
> 
> Next door to us is an aire and restaurant catering almost exclusively for Germans in MHs. This should be their busiest time just starting. Instead the restaurant is closed and there's next to nobody on the aire.
> 
> They never do anything during July and August and this year I expect they won't be getting their late summer rush which normally lasts from September till Christmas. It's hard to see how they can survive, maintain the place and pay the bills.
> 
> A very bad recession is inevitable I think.


And it will get worse for them because if any that are there move they are not allowed to admit any new campers while the state of alarm is in force


----------



## raynipper

France is closing it's borders at midday tuesday. Citizens must stay at home and will be punished if out without authorisation or good reason. Lots more garbage but thats it. Second round of elections to be postponed.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Hotels and taxis requisitioned for health service staff, state will pay

Masks wef tomorrow

1m distance

No unnecessary journeys, army and police will be checking, heavy fines

State reforms stopped ftb (what gilet jeune have been against)

Only objective is to slow down the spread

Look after others

Second round of elections postponed

I did not hear anything about borders though...

Found it now, 1200....


----------



## raynipper

Yes Dave. He said falling in line with the EU directive to close borders tomorrow midday.

Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

So, my plan A* to drive back through France is sounding like it’s scuppered. 

* Our original plan (A) was to drive up through Spain and then France to catch Eurotunnel on 28/03.
Then we had plan B to stay on current site for the duration of the Spanish lockdown, then proceed to travel home through Spain and France to Eurotunnel for a later crossing.

However, because I don’t personally think the Spanish lockdown will end in two weeks time - our preference this afternoon had evolved to revert to plan A.

Mind, I’ve had a gin or two this evening - so won’t be going anywhere tonight z z z z z .


Regards,
John


----------



## Penquin

raynipper said:


> Yes Dave. He said falling in line with the EU directive to close borders tomorrow midday.
> 
> Ray.


But it has also been said that that will not apply to the UK Border...

Confusion reigns. The wording of it is "External" borders and because the UK has left the EU it could have applied but as in transition period it doesn't and it also does not apply to health workers, people returning home, goods vehicles and border workers......

The devil is in the detail, I will let you know tomorrow if MrsW can get back - she is returning home and is a nurse so RyanAir..... ?


----------



## peribro

Penquin said:


> ...... that was way back when we were always being criticised for being "Remoaners" - a slur that has fortunately now almost stopped.


Yes Dave - a quite dreadful slur. A quick search though seems to show that you were the first person to use the term on this forum! :grin2::grin2: I certainly can't find it earlier!

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78-subscribers-lounge/180026-brexit-facts-365.html#post2270305


----------



## JanHank

peribro said:


> Yes Dave - a quite dreadful slur. A quick search though seems to show that you were the first person to use the term on this forum! :grin2::grin2: I certainly can't find it earlier!
> 
> https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78-subscribers-lounge/180026-brexit-facts-365.html#post2270305


Are you bored again Peter, tell Mrs Peter I´m sure she can find you something to do. :grin2:


----------



## peribro

JanHank said:


> Are you bored again Peter, tell Mrs Peter I´m sure she can find you something to do. :grin2:


I'm multi-tasking Jan! Watching the BBC News, catching up on MHF and trying to buy a lawn scarifier as my lawn has moss everywhere! Doing all at the same time!


----------



## Penquin

MrsW well and truly stuffed, Ryan Air took full payment and have now cancelled the flight, I bet it takes a while to get a refund....

She now has to get to St Pancras by 0655 from Norwich.... then very expensive Eurostar to Paris, then find a way to Bordeaux, then perhaps don in law will collect her and drive her here. Much greater exposure than one flight and many expensive details still to work out....

AND, needs official paperwork to prove essential journey, but it's not available yet as well as proof of residence by copy of contract with EDF. They are not making it easy.

I will give you an update tomorrow, with luck...

Burger.....


----------



## barryd

Penquin said:


> MrsW well and truly stuffed, Ryan Air took full payment and have now cancelled the flight, I bet it takes a while to get a refund....
> 
> She now has to get to St Pancras by 0655 from Norwich.... then very expensive Eurostar to Paris, then find a way to Bordeaux, then perhaps don in law will collect her and drive her here. Much greater exposure than one flight and many expensive details still to work out....
> 
> AND, needs official paperwork to prove essential journey, but it's not available yet as well as proof of residence by copy of contract with EDF. They are not making it easy.
> 
> I will give you an update tomorrow, with luck...
> 
> Burger.....


Thats awful for you both Dave. Is it worth starting a thread or asking on any other forums, friends groups etc to see if anyone is coming down from the UK in a vehicle? Bit of a long shot but you never know. Do you have an ex pat network? Seems most Brits are going in the other direction though or trying to.

I hope she gets back ok.


----------



## bilbaoman

There is a daily bus change in Paris but it takes nearly 24 hours including 5 hrs wait in paris but only costs 28euro


----------



## JanHank

Not pleasant for her doing all that alone.

I just thank my lucky stars the trip to France and Spain in Feb with Alan was cancelled, he is stuck in Spain now, but isn't worried.


----------



## Penquin

She is on her way by train, we both hope it will work, now looking at either me or son in law collecting her from Bordeaux or train for her from there to Bergerac - by the end of the day she will either be home or ??????? 

Plenty of train rides tho' which will be a first in France for her


----------



## Mrplodd

jiwawa said:


> Pat, you say your travel insurance is with Nationwide, as is mine. I checked with them recently about the possibility of deferring my outward ferry travel from April to May, thinking that would give more time for things to clarify.
> 
> They said, as I'd anticipated they would, that I would then not be covered for anything corona-related. Although my original plans would be.
> 
> The implication is that, since you're already away, they will cover you for what's necessary. But check!
> 
> When I phoned I was, in under 4mins, able to leave my number for a call-back. (when I phone CnCC I was on hold for 50mins!)
> 
> Good luck!


Now that is a tad odd because I have just lifted the below from the Nationwide website. The important thing is that you are covered "If the FCO have advised against all but essential travel" That certainly includes Spain!! If you are booked with BF they are allowing free amendments at the moment up to five days prior to departure.

FlexAccount and FlexPlus Travel Insurance
FlexAccount and FlexPlus Travel Insurance does provide some protection for members who hold these policies if:
your travel provider is not providing a refund or amendment to your plans;
you are due to travel in the next 28 days; and,
the FCO have advised against all travel or against all but essential travel to your destination.
Please contact our claims department on 0800 051 0154, and we will be able to support you through your claim.

Andy


----------



## Penquin

It gets better...

Macron yesterday said that "public transport would be progressively shut down this week"

He has started...

ALL trains from Bordeaux to Bergerac have been cancelled with immediate effect....

So that's obviously where it will all start....

I thought you would like to know that....🤣


----------



## JanHank

Is that one of the trains your wife would have used Dave?


----------



## patp

Mrplodd said:


> Now that is a tad odd because I have just lifted the below from the Nationwide website. The important thing is that you are covered "If the FCO have advised against all but essential travel" That certainly includes Spain!! If you are booked with BF they are allowing free amendments at the moment up to five days prior to departure.
> 
> FlexAccount and FlexPlus Travel Insurance
> FlexAccount and FlexPlus Travel Insurance does provide some protection for members who hold these policies if:
> your travel provider is not providing a refund or amendment to your plans;
> you are due to travel in the next 28 days; and,
> the FCO have advised against all travel or against all but essential travel to your destination.
> Please contact our claims department on 0800 051 0154, and we will be able to support you through your claim.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy
All sorted. Nationwide have confirmed that cover will stay in place beyond the 90 days due to the current emergency.
All other relevant policies have said the same except Pet Plan.


----------



## Penquin

Yes....

It would have saved me 5+ hours driving (return trip) and only taken 1 1/4 hours....

But not now, all cancelled....

Great 😪


----------



## Penquin

patp said:


> Thanks Andy
> All sorted. Nationwide have confirmed that cover will stay in place beyond the 90 days due to the current emergency.
> All other relevant policies have said the same except Pet Plan.


I wonder whether the Insurance Ombudsman would accept Pet Plans status as you CANNOT legally, or safely move...

I doubt that would be deemed reasonable


----------



## patp

Rooting for Mrs Dave to get home safe.

I keep getting these rushes of anxiety that make me want to flee home. It is, obviously, a normal reaction to want to be in our normal surroundings where I speak the native language.
Every time I see a ***** where I think we could make it I start to plan the journey. I have just asked Chris and he feels the same.

We keep looking at ferries but the dog blocks us as there are no dog friendly cabins.


----------



## Penquin

Brittany Ferries reducing sailings, no Plymouth Roscoff, no Portsmouth Le Havre or Portsmouth Cherbourg or Portsmouth St Malo. The ONLY route they will operate are Portsmouth Caen, they have JUST said there is a "lifeline service" from Spain to U.K. for those that MUST get home so that might be of interest to those stuck in Spain


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Rooting for Mrs Dave to get home safe.
> 
> I keep getting these rushes of anxiety that make me want to flee home. It is, obviously, a normal reaction to want to be in our normal surroundings where I speak the native language.
> Every time I see a ***** where I think we could make it I start to plan the journey. I have just asked Chris and he feels the same.
> 
> We keep looking at ferries but the dog blocks us as there are no dog friendly cabins.


Good time for you to start learning Spanish Pat. Duolingo.com is an easy learning course, I´m using the German one, (its a bit boring for me because I already know 85% of it) it´s starting to teach me new words now after 26 days. They do all languages.


----------



## patp

The trouble is, Jan, that as fast as I learn a word, but don't use it, I forget it. Unless you can have conversations with others the words just disappear from memory.


----------



## patp

Does anyone know if joining Brittany Ferries member's club give you a better chance of getting a pet friendly cabin. Several people have told us they think this is so.


----------



## Penquin

Don't think so as never been helped that way. Are you trying for Spain to U.K. trip ? They have a "lifeline" service according to tv broadcast just now on BBC Spotlight (SW local TV) as I said, but suggest phoning them to try to arrange rather than Internet .


----------



## jiwawa

Mrplodd said:


> Now that is a tad odd because I have just lifted the below from the Nationwide website. The important thing is that you are covered "If the FCO have advised against all but essential travel"
> 
> Andy


The thing is Andy that I was asking about moving my present booking (mid-April) to a new one early May. But I would then have been booking in full knowledge that there was a pandemic. And, quite rightly it seems to me, they wouldn't cover that (must be in the small print).

But I WILL be covered, since I didn't change the ferries.

I'm just waiting to see if CnCC will cancel, in which case I'll get all the money back with no hassle.... I think. Their tour is 24 may-24 June so maybe they'll take their time cancelling, tho I can't see why (except they hold on to the considerable mo ies for longer).

I need to act before Easter Monday. At least I'm now completely resigned to the fact that I'm not going.

Dave, I do hope you get Lesley home safe and well. The stress isn't good for either of you when neither is in top health.


----------



## bilbaoman

patp said:


> Rooting for Mrs Dave to get home safe.
> 
> I keep getting these rushes of anxiety that make me want to flee home. It is, obviously, a normal reaction to want to be in our normal surroundings where I speak the native language.
> Every time I see a ***** where I think we could make it I start to plan the journey. I have just asked Chris and he feels the same.
> 
> We keep looking at ferries but the dog blocks us as there are no dog friendly cabins.


Should you need to return to the uk and can find a ferry without accommodation for the dog i would be willing to give it a tempory home and return him to the UK when the crisis is over as we have to go to the UK with the motorhome in May if possible.I live approx opposite Bilbao Port 400metres from the beach


----------



## Gretchibald

Jiwawa, sorry that circumstances have put the kibosh on your big trip. Hardly the same thing , but friends of mine left this morning to 'isolate' in their MH by touring the Scottish highlands. If I wasn't ill , i'd be touring Ireland.


----------



## Penquin

MrsW just found no train from Paris to Bordeaux, so thought about hiring car....

Only one offer and that was for 1700€ for the day......

Before you ask, no.......


----------



## patp

bilbaoman said:


> Should you need to return to the uk and can find a ferry without accommodation for the dog i would be willing to give it a tempory home and return him to the UK when the crisis is over as we have to go to the UK with the motorhome in May if possible.I live approx opposite Bilbao Port 400metres from the beach


Wow! What a kind offer  We will certainly bear it in mind.

Our latest strategy is to think of priorities

Chris is extremely high risk (over 70 with heart and severe lung condition).
I am medium risk (nearly 70 with asthma)

When push comes to shove what is the safest thing for us to do to survive?

Answer (as of 11.50 am 17th March) - Stay put and ride out the storm!


----------



## patp

Oh no Dave! A taxi would probably be cheaper!


----------



## Penquin

Never an easy decision to make - we are having to deal with exactly the same things go or not....


----------



## bilbaoman

Penquin said:


> MrsW just found no train from Paris to Bordeaux, so thought about hiring car....
> 
> Only one offer and that was for 1700€ for the day......
> 
> Before you ask, no.......


Just checked on line no places on buses till friday


----------



## jiwawa

Gretchibald said:


> Jiwawa, sorry that circumstances have put the kibosh on your big trip. Hardly the same thing , but friends of mine left this morning to 'isolate' in their MH by touring the Scottish highlands. If I wasn't ill , i'd be touring Ireland.


Yes, thinking about the same. I had picked up a map of the Atlantic way just about a week ago (along with the countries on my baltic tour, sob, sob!) - so, you never know! 


patp said:


> Answer (as of 11.50 am 17th March) - Stay put and ride out the storm!


Probably having had the decision taken out of your hands has reduced the stress Pat - I hope so! Now, just enjoy what you can!


----------



## erneboy

Is touring in a motorhome going to be considered essential travel? And would you be welcomed by the locals in the places you pass through and spent the nights. I'd have though not, but who knows.

If it gets worse I wouldn't be surprised if some people, especially in remote communities, took an aggressive attitude to people apparently ignoring the advice and continuing to act like a tourist.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

We may be damned either way - we are stuck in the Moho if we stay put - obviously foreign and possibly unwelcome. Mrs O was certainly viewed with a lot of suspicion and given a wide berth when going out (alone on foot) to get a few essential food supplies yesterday. 

On the other hand, we could probably park up discretely and remotely all the way through Spain and France without seeing or speaking to a soul - the busiest places we would have to go to would be automated fuel stations. 

Sitting here and riding it out seems like the sensible thing to do - but it may not seem so smart if either of us does get ill (in any form).

If anyone hears of anyone crossing into France through the closed border under the guise of “essential travel to get home”, I would be very interested to hear about it.


Regards,
John


----------



## nicholsong

erneboy said:


> Is touring in a motorhome going to be considered essential travel? And would you be welcomed by the locals in the places you pass through and spent the nights. I'd have though not, but who knows.
> 
> If it gets worse I wouldn't be surprised if some people, especially in remote communities, took an aggressive attitude to people apparently ignoring the advice and continuing to act like a tourist.


Alan

You may have a point but if a MH were wildcamping and some local bothered to approach to complain my response would be 'you approached us, not us approaching you.'

Park outside communities and walk/cycle in for food, or leave home stocked for 2-3 weeks.

Geoff


----------



## pete4x4

We are confined to camp near Valencia but have a ferry booked for the 29th so will drive up there on the 28th. I have tried to find an earlier ferry but they are all fully booked.
The only chance is a cancellation and I doubt there will be many.


----------



## patp

Rumours going around of 80 odd people being evicted from a campsite somewhere in Spain!


----------



## pete4x4

patp said:


> Rumours going around of 80 odd people being evicted from a campsite somewhere in Spain!


The word from the campsite here is they are not allowed to kick anybody out as by law they have nowhere to go so I would be surprised if that was true.
The police turned up yesterday to make sure the workers were safe and that they were remaining open for those here

The campsite shop is doing our shopping for us and getting in what we need so we feel very safe and secure, Camping Malvarossa


----------



## bilbaoman

patp said:


> Rumours going around of 80 odd people being evicted from a campsite somewhere in Spain!


Just checked major Spanish paper and news links no mention so probably fake news


----------



## Penquin

Sadly, there is plenty of Fake News as it is not so easy to check the provenance of some things..... Trump would have a field day, but he's probably busy making his own up.....🙄


----------



## erneboy

nicholsong said:


> Alan
> 
> You may have a point but if a MH were wildcamping and some local bothered to approach to complain my response would be 'you approached us, not us approaching you.'
> 
> Park outside communities and walk/cycle in for food, or leave home stocked for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Geoff


You'd be hoping they'd let you reason with them. I have my doubts.

You could go into a shop in a big town or city pretty much anonymously but if a stranger does that somewhere remote it's very likely to stir up a lot of gossip locally. Doubtless the rumour mill would have them as a victim isolating in a MH in no time flat. There's more gossip in a remote place than in a city because the yokels have little else to do.


----------



## Penquin

If you had the appropriate signed piece of paper that it was to help a vulnerable person or look after grandchildren type thing then the Police may well accept it as that is what Macron has decreed, you currently have 48h to get home according to his advice page, hence why MrsW is moving everything possible to get here.... in spite of RyanAir, SNCF and car hire companies such as Hert.

If anyone needs a copy of the attestation let me know, I cannot copy and paste on here......


----------



## Ozzyjohn

It’s a fair point Alan - we live in a small village in rural Shropshire - every time ANY white van drives into or through the village the neighbourhood watch WhatsApp group is instantly on fire - they don’t all come running out with pitchforks, but it often feels like that sort of reaction is only a heartbeat away. In the interests of fairness and balance, the vast majority of our neighbours are lovely people.

If we get to a position where we think we can cross the border into France, I’m pretty sure that we could get through that country without stopping anywhere threatening. Lorries carrying freight will be going about there normal business - including stopping overnight along the way. I certainly wouldn’t be doing any touristy type stuff, or staying near to any residential areas.

Booking a ferry out of Spain to get home seems impossible within the next month - though I may revisit this avenue. 


Regards,
John


----------



## erneboy

I think you'd be fine in populated places and on motorways John.

My comments were intended for those who were considering touring remote places. Our home in the UK is in the countryside too. I know how the rumour mill works.


----------



## Penquin

Read this please before thinking about moving in France;

https://www.connexionfrance.com/Fre...UK-from-France-also-need-Covid-19-travel-form

This explains that MH drivers can go towards home with the attestation but you need to WRITE a specific phrase on it as it explains


----------



## barryd

Penquin said:


> Read this please before thinking about moving in France;
> 
> https://www.connexionfrance.com/Fre...UK-from-France-also-need-Covid-19-travel-form
> 
> This explains that MH drivers can go towards home with the attestation but you need to WRITE a specific phrase on it as it explains


Does this mean you cannot go and pick up Mrs W Dave? Is she in Paris now? How far to you? I was thinking you could drive up to somewhere, anywhere she can get to south of there and meet up.

Whoever is charging €1700 for a hire car wants shooting. In sure auto europe used to do point to point. Have you checked?


----------



## Penquin

No-one is trading at present, the 1700€ was rejected instantly, two of them now driving South, either they will arrive here before the American she's with goes on to Toulouse or I will drive and pick her up ???????

Without the correct piece of paper the fine is instant 135€. She has it on her phone but cannot print it obviously. The site with the paper was only launched in the early hours today so no chance to do earlier. The police are supposed to be more tolerant today i.e. They don't shoot first then ask questions...

Not a cheap journey to get home but hopefully she WILL arrive at sometime....

If MH owners want to go for ferry they need the piece of paper with the required phrase hand written on it, it is perfectly acceptable to hand write the whole thing if no printer available. The key phrase to ensure is the one about "I am returning home".

BF are only doing Portsmouth Caen for passengers DFDS etc are unknown to me. The tunnel is supposed to be operating normally but with reduced service.

All to do with demand I suspect. The UK is being treated as an EU member as regards borders as the deal has not been finalised. Indeed no talks taking place at present apparently. Not surprising though. I suspect it could be 6 months before they get going again....

.


----------



## patp

Penquin said:


> No-one is trading at present, the 1700€ was rejected instantly, two of them now driving South, either they will arrive here before the American she's with goes on to Toulouse or I will drive and pick her up ???????
> 
> Without the correct piece of paper the fine is instant 135€. She has it on her phone but cannot print it obviously. The site with the paper was only launched in the early hours today so no chance to do earlier. The police are supposed to be more tolerant today i.e. They don't shoot first then ask questions...
> 
> Not a cheap journey to get home but hopefully she WILL arrive at sometime....
> 
> If MH owners want to go for ferry they need the piece of paper with the required phrase hand written on it, it is perfectly acceptable to hand write the whole thing if no printer available. The key phrase to ensure is the one about "I am returning home".
> 
> BF are only doing Portsmouth Caen for passengers DFDS etc are unknown to me. The tunnel is supposed to be operating normally but with reduced service.
> 
> All to do with demand I suspect. The UK is being treated as an EU member as regards borders as the deal has not been finalised. Indeed no talks taking place at present apparently. Not surprising though. I suspect it could be 6 months before they get going again....
> 
> .


Eh!? Six months?! 

No one here can get through to Brittany Ferries. A fellow camper had his booking cancelled and now cannot get through to re book. He is not retired and is due to be starting a job on 1st May. He was on hold for 40 minutes


----------



## barryd

Well glad to see Lesley is on her way Dave. I was really worried for her and you being separated for God knows how long. Fingers crossed you get her back soon, keep us posted. Mrs D suggested I went and picked her up for you which is a bit odd as she would know full well I would get stuck in France. Hmmm.


----------



## Penquin

I collected her from Mussidan (motorway intersection north of Bergerac), she arrived home just before 2100 having been in the taxi at 0420......

She and a very nice American 75 year old, hired a car and he drove the whole way, dropped her off and then onto Toulouse.

Don't ask how much it cost, but it was not the 1700€ offer, but was a BMW 3 series which she described as very comfy but low....

We agreed to split the costs, that remains to be done....
.
Motorway services but could only get machine coffee, nothing else at all....

Beware of travelling, the Police can be found at toll booths checking papers...

They did not issue any 135€ fines as far as she saw but the opportunity exists and after the 48h transition period.....

Thanks for all the support and concern, now we both just have to avoid the bug....

At least she's back.....


----------



## jiwawa

Sleep well n long Dave n Lesley!


----------



## Penquin

Certainly will, she has not been to bed for 48h - nurse training obviously kicked in luckily...


----------



## barryd

Well I shall sign off the forums tonight feeling like we on MHF won a very small victory over this bloody virus tonight with the safe return of one of our dear friends. A happy ending.

Here is something funny to celebrate.


----------



## bilbaoman

Last ferry out of Bilbao tomorrow Brittany ferries have cancelled the Bilbao ferries from 20 march till 12 april BA still flying to LGW and seats avl from 91 euros


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for all the messages of support, it took 16h to replace the 2h flight, now to try to get the money back from RyanAir.....


----------



## patp

barryd said:


> Well I shall sign off the forums tonight feeling like we on MHF won a very small victory over this bloody virus tonight with the safe return of one of our dear friends. A happy ending.
> 
> Here is something funny to celebrate.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239367483317981190


:grin2::grin2:


----------



## patp

So pleased Lesley is safely returned to the fold


----------



## erneboy

patp said:


> Eh!? Six months?!
> 
> No one here can get through to Brittany Ferries. A fellow camper had his booking cancelled and now cannot get through to re book. He is not retired and is due to be starting a job on 1st May. He was on hold for 40 minutes





patp said:


> So pleased Lesley is safely returned to the fold


Yep.


----------



## baldlygo

I had my first trip in 3 years back to UK booked with Ryanair last Friday. Since it was to visit my 95 year old father and 2 year old grandson I decided not to go. Very early yesterday I had an email from Ryanair telling me my return flight booked today (which of course I don't need) has been cancelled and giving me the choice of refund or rebooking. 


> Dear Customer,
> 
> We sincerely regret to advise you that due to the impact of COVID-19, Ryanair has been forced to cancel your flight(s) FRxxxx from London (Stansted) to Limoges on 18Mar20. Please advise any other customers who may be travelling in your party.


Great I thought - at least I will get something back. I tried the click refund link 3 or 4 times and even another browser but it did not take me anywhere. 
Well at 8.0 pm yesterday I had another email which said the flight had been reinstated.


> Dear Customer
> 
> Confirmation Number FRxxxx
> 
> Please be advised that your flight on 18th March 2020, has been reinstated and will now operate as scheduled.


Then another email at 10 pm (which I have only just seem while writing this post) which says- 


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Ryanair has been notified by the French Government that they will not allow visitors to enter the French territory on any flights until further notice with the exception of citizens or resident of EU, Schengen or UK territories.


So maybe something back after all. :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa

Sounds to me as if Ryanair may have just got themselves off the hook? They were willing to fly but.... Will it now be up to your travel insurance?


----------



## patp

Rumours here that several German motorhomers decided to leave Spain and head for home. Unable to park on a, closed, Aire they parked in a line in the street. A couple of Eastern European gentlemen pulled a gun on them and robbed them of all their valuables.

Motorway service stations might well be safer for those that have to travel.


----------



## raynipper

Tried to get a refund with Brittany Ferries but all I can get on their website is we will be able to reschedule our crossing.

Ray.


----------



## patp

An emergency campsite meeting was called yesterday. The owners have been told to close down and evict all campers. There are only about 10 plots occupied now. They have sent an email to their solicitor to see if they close the toilet and shower block that will suffice to allow those that want to stay to do so. One couple said they were off.

If we have to drive to the tunnel it will take us, roughly, five days. With no sites open and all aires closed (?) what do we do about emptying toilet cassette? We have heard that motorway services are closing their toilets. I can't see that as being true because truck drivers have to be catered for?


----------



## patp

Can anyone help with adding to this travel waiver the missing reason -

"We are travelling to our main place of residence in the United Kingdom" or similar?

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...ign=govuk-notifications&utm_content=immediate


----------



## raynipper

I can send the form as an attachment to your e-mail Pat but you need to print it out somehow. Don't think this will work.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

patp said:


> An emergency campsite meeting was called yesterday. The owners have been told to close down and evict all campers. There are only about 10 plots occupied now. They have sent an email to their solicitor to see if they close the toilet and shower block that will suffice to allow those that want to stay to do so. One couple said they were off.
> 
> If we have to drive to the tunnel it will take us, roughly, five days. *With no sites open and all aires closed (?) what do we do about emptying toilet cassette*? We have heard that motorway services are closing their toilets. I can't see that as being true because truck drivers have to be catered for?


We have a lot of experience of French Aires and the majority have no way of restricting access. Most service points on them have just an open flap to cover the cassette emptying drain so will accesible. If the rinse water is turned off then use a bit from your grey-water drain pipe, which is what we do often when we do not need fresh water.

Good luck.

Geoff


----------



## pete4x4

You can write it out, the important bit to add is Je rentre au Royaume-Uni en voiture 

We are using camping-car parks which are open
Crossed the border into France today


----------



## Penquin

It is perfectly acceptable to write it longhand, it appears you have to have a piece of paper, they have not approved having it on a phone or tablet.

BUT, it needs to be done FOR EACH PERSON SEPARATELY AND MAKE SURE THE DATE IS CORRECT, but they have not said that changing the date would not be accepted.

The fines for NOT having it have already been changed to a level between 135€ and 375€ so it is worth complying.

If you need supplies, the large super and hyper markets often have emptying facilities too - our local LeClerc has such a facility at the fuel station, so it is worth checking there. Aires can rarely be shut off from our experience, although some do have barriers for entry where a fee may be levied, either for a 24h stay, or for use of the facilities. Worth checking.

The Gov.Uk site has issued a warning that travel providers eg ferry companies have changed their service availability - Brittany Ferries being a notable example where from today in the only route that they are operating is Caen to Portsmouth. I have not checked if the tunnel has changed.

Good luck with your journey. Do keep us informed.

.


----------



## pete4x4

Sorry you also need name address date of birth reason for being out and about, where you are when you filled it out date and sign it
The title should be Attestation de deplacement derogatoire 

You need one for each day of travel


----------



## jiwawa

If you want to use the CampingCarPark aires Pat, see the link in the 4th paragraph in this page. They have some arrangement with the govt (hopefully this isn't out of date) but you need to fill in a form and email it to them. Maybe get the campsite to print out sufficient copies for daily use in case that's necessary here. You could fill it out then photograph and send that? Obviously you won't be able to scan en route.

Feeling for you with all this stress. Just take it a day at a time.

http://r.mailing.campingcarpark.com...KxE61LXMXbCIzD6TWKXGDWGuhEOIkeeBlkQIXR2acIwG0


----------



## jiwawa

If you can't get forms, stop at the 1st police station en route n ask there?


----------



## erneboy

Sorry you're having to move Pat, but it does sound as though the way of doing it is now harmonised between Spain and France. Good luck with it and keep us posted. Take care and keep your distance.


----------



## bilbaoman

patp said:


> An emergency campsite meeting was called yesterday. The owners have been told to close down and evict all campers. There are only about 10 plots occupied now. They have sent an email to their solicitor to see if they close the toilet and shower block that will suffice to allow those that want to stay to do so. One couple said they were off.
> 
> If we have to drive to the tunnel it will take us, roughly, five days. With no sites open and all aires closed (?) what do we do about emptying toilet cassette? We have heard that motorway services are closing their toilets. I can't see that as being true because truck drivers have to be catered for?


If you decide to leave i would stick to the motorways and try to be as quick as possible carry enough food and water for the trip get the dogs passport signed before you leave as for the cassete travellers have no problem. An alternitve is to fly out and leave the dog my offer still stands BA are still flying out of Biibao and seats are avl prices up till mon around 100 euros then from tues 500 euros


----------



## patp

patp said:


> Can anyone help with adding to this travel waiver the missing reason -
> 
> "We are travelling to our main place of residence in the United Kingdom" or similar?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...ign=govuk-notifications&utm_content=immediate


Ray, do any of those paragraphs say " I am going to my main place of residence" ? My French is very basic but I cannot see any that do?


----------



## raynipper

Translation here Pat. Again hope it's readable.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

Today is a public holiday in spain many people in the Bilbao area have holiday homes on the coast towards Santander the restrictions only allow travel to work or for food or medical reasons but lot of these people still tried to get to their second homes police have set up road blocks and are turning them round after giving them fines of 1500 euros so in Spain dont travel unless you havea valid reason and only one person in a car if shopping


----------



## jiwawa

Ray's link is a broken image for me. I think @Penquin Dave had the necessary phrase?


----------



## patp

Thanks Ray. I am hand writing it out in French but knowing what I am signing does help.

Pete 4X4 - thank you for the reassurance that you are using CampingCarParks. I cannot send their form to them but I have sent them an email explaining our position and declaring that we are going home etc. Hope that is acceptable to them.

Pete 4x4 It would be great if you could update how your journey is going.


----------



## pete4x4

We have started north from Meze towards Paris, not been stopped or asked for anything currently planning to stop at an aire at Buere-allichamps another camping car park aire. Done about 100 miles got another 150 to do. 6 hrs driving is enough for me. 
Roads are empty and I agree to stick to motorways where possible


----------



## fatbuddha

if you complete the attestation form online, you can save that as a PDF to your device and that will be sufficient proof for the gendarmes - no need to write it out longhand or print it out.


----------



## patp

Thanks Pete and FatBuddah.
Rumours going around that France has "gone into lockdown". Some campers set out for home from another campsite, in spite of having correct documents, they were told to turn around and go back or face a huge fine. We do not know the reason but people are saying that it is because France has gone onto "shutdown". I thought they were already on shutdown?


----------



## erneboy

patp said:


> Thanks Pete and FatBuddah.
> Rumours going around that France has "gone into lockdown". Some campers set out for home from another campsite, in spite of having correct documents, they were told to turn around and go back or face a huge fine. We do not know the reason but people are saying that it is because France has gone onto "shutdown". I thought they were already on shutdown?


Ring a British Consulate. Here, Alicante: https://www.gov.uk/world/organisations/british-consulate-alicante


----------



## fatbuddha

afaik, that process is only applying in Spain and not France - France are not stopping travellers returning to the UK, or certainly weren't up to yesterday and not heard of any change of policy. at one checkpoint in Rouen on Tuesday, the gendarmes were just waving Brits through but checking locals had their forms. we also got stopped yesterday morning outside Boulogne but only so teh gendarmes could check we were headed home and to wish us luck, but didn't want to check our attestation.


----------



## raynipper

Friends in their camper have just crossed into France heading home with no checks whatever. No police assumed they were all at lunch. 
They were in the Costas and actually live in the Vienne. So a lot of scaremongering although I did see on France 24 up to 4000 people have been fined for not having the correct document on them.

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha

raynipper said:


> Friends in their camper have just crossed into France heading home with no checks whatever. No police assumed they were all at lunch.
> They were in the Costas and actually live in the Vienne. *So a lot of scaremongering although I did see on France 24 up to 4000 people have been fined for not having the correct document on them.*
> 
> Ray.


also been published in the UK. I suspect people have been fined 'cos they are going out with no real justification, or without completed forms, and the vast majority (if not all) would be French.


----------



## patp

Just phoned the Consulate in Madrid. Long wait but I was assured that, if the campsite closes the shower block and has no other communal facilities where people may congregate, it will be allowed to stay open and we should be fine to stay if we want to.

If we do decide to set off for home we should not be prevented from so doing as long as we are in possession of an attestation to the effect that we are going to our permanent place of residence.

I cannot tell you how grateful Chris and I are for all the help and support you lot are giving us. 

Feeling absolutely drained


----------



## jiwawa

That's great news! Have the campsite owners had any response to their enquiry about staying open Pat. I suspect that's the important response.

Have you any sense yet of what you might do if both options are open to you?


----------



## erneboy

patp said:


> Just phoned the Consulate in Madrid. Long wait but I was assured that, if the campsite closes the shower block and has no other communal facilities where people may congregate, it will be allowed to stay open and we should be fine to stay if we want to.
> 
> If we do decide to set off for home we should not be prevented from so doing as long as we are in possession of an attestation to the effect that we are going to our permanent place of residence.
> 
> I cannot tell you how grateful Chris and I are for all the help and support you lot are giving us.
> 
> Feeling absolutely drained


While that is great news and certainly the British Consulate should know about whether travelling is possible and how to go about it I'd be a bit doubtful that they could speak with confidence as to what each of the Spanish Authorities would say about the site staying open.

It's perfectly possible that the Consulate might talk to a Central office and be told what they told you while your site owner might speak to a regional, or even a local office and get the opposite answer. In Spain rules and interpretations often vary between the autonomous communities and Central Government and also frequently from region to region.


----------



## pete4x4

Have just arrived at our next aire, just outside Bourges. It’s empty. 
No one checked our atestation all the way up. Plus no one took any notice of us coming thru the border yesterday. 
I think it is important to have something that shows your final destination in our case a ticket on eurotunnel. Don’t travel on spec book something first


----------



## patp

Good advice Pete. We do have a Eurotunnel booking which I have moved once. It is set for 3rd April now but can, I assume, be moved again.

Jean and Alan we are still mindful of the local adjudication. It crossed my mind that some people might not like campsites and may take every opportunity to scupper their business. Hotels have been forced to close and that will rankle with them if campsites remain open. Campsite owner is still awaiting the verdict.

I went on the Facebook page for the consulate and there were posts on there from independent travellers who drove here in cars with their pet dog etc. With hotels all closed and no hope of flying home they were, understandably, concerned.

We are having a break from worrying for a day or so before we decide what to do. One concern is how bad things are back home. Facebook posts from friends make it look like world war three in the supermarkets. Then we have to consider that Spain's curve should flatten soon while the UK's curve has yet to peak making Spain a possibly safer environment.


----------



## erneboy

I'm fairly sure we're a good deal better off here in rural Spain than we would be at home.

Though I don't know what shopping here would be like. We're leaving that as long as possible. We normally shop once a week but we did it twice last week, and we always have a freezer full in the van's fridge freezer. It's American so the freezer is big and we reckon now that we could manage for maybe another three weeks. I am short of beer, but Mrs Eb has keeps a fair few bottles of wine. Overall we're pretty well fixed and content enough. Spent an hour with the dogs in the campo behind us here and didn't see anyone.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> I'm fairly sure we're a good deal better off here in rural Spain than we would be at home.
> 
> Though I don't know what shopping here would be like. We're leaving that as long as possible. We normally shop once a week but we did it twice last week, and we always have a freezer full in the van's fridge freezer. It's American so the freezer is big and we reckon now that we could manage for maybe another three weeks. I am short of beer, but Mrs Eb has keeps a fair few bottles of wine. Overall we're pretty well fixed and content enough. Spent an hour with the dogs in the campo behind us here and didn't see anyone.


Running short of booze will be the real test! WTF will we do? Never mind bog roll or pasta I think we need to start a thread about making moonshine. 

Hey i could make a killing here out in the sticks! I can see it now. Where can I get one of those "Dixie" Air horns?


----------



## erneboy

I have a cunning plan Baz. There's pub next door. It's all closed up but it was stocked for it's busiest time of year. The owner is a friend of mine. I'm sure a bit of a bulk purchase could be arranged.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> I have a cunning plan Baz. There's pub next door. It's all closed up but it was stocked for it's busiest time of year. The owner is a friend of mine. I'm sure a bit of a bulk purchase could be arranged.


See if you can just get one of the pumps and a couple of barrels off him. Set up your own bar in the RV. Or failing that to avoid contact just run a hose from one of the pumps into the van and text him when you need another pint. Just make sure you use a food grade hose and not the one you use for the bog.


----------



## erneboy

Wouldn't the beer sterilise it? I always used it as an antiseptic, antibiotic, as good source of vitamins and calories and counted it as my five a day since it's veggie based?


----------



## raynipper

Beware...………………..

https://www.connexionfrance.com/Fre...ple-of-need-to-respect-rules-and-use-the-form

https://www.connexionfrance.com/French-news/Britons-in-France-struggle-to-get-ferry-to-UK

https://www.connexionfrance.com/Fre...on-declaration-form-needed-to-leave-the-house

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Might give it a bit of a bitter after taste though. 

Based on no scientific theory whatsoever I believe too much booze fights off these viruses.

Oooh there you go. A quick google says its true!!

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3533961/

Corona viruses are generally colds right? There's the answer folks. Massive bender! (as in go on one, not calling Alan a massive Bender just for clarity)


----------



## baldlygo

Took my form for a 20 min drive to our usual supermarkets in Rochechouart today. Very little traffic and no sign of any gendarmes. Few people in the stores. Aldi had no bread or croissants etc. so I guess they had stopped baking altogether - the shelves were spotless. I noticed a shortage of toilet rolls and pasta but otherwise both supermarkets looked very well stocked. Plenty of fruit and veg. etc.
Next time I might be tempted to leave the date off the form and quickly fill it if stopped.


----------



## raynipper

I think Plod is wise to that Paul and will be an excuse to give you a penalty even if you do have a legit reason to venture out. For the cost of another sheet and personally I am printing both sides to save the planet.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

This French letter form, there will be a few people who do not have any form of technology to print or photograph of even see this form, how will they even know anything about it and even if they have heard of it how do they know what to say. I haven't read the main part, but there seems to be an awful lot to write out by hand.


----------



## raynipper

You can write it longhand (in French) Jan as well as pick them up at Pharmacies and Marie's.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> You can write it longhand (in French) Jan as well as pick them up at Pharmacies and Marie's.
> 
> Ray.


I did say at the end of my post "It's an awful LOT to write by hand". To collect from a pharmacy, first you have to leave your house to get there without the form, but that's not my problem and hopefully where I am it won't ever come to that, I think my little friend will be my obvious reason. 😁


----------



## patp

I cannot fill it in on line or print it etc. So, as I have not much else to do, I am writing them all out by hand. I don't even have any plain A4 paper (have they thought that one through?' All the shops are shut!) Luckily I have found, in the cupboard, an A5 pad of graph paper that will just have to do!


----------



## raynipper

Just driven 220km to Hospital in Caen and back and never saw any police. Appointment at 11am. but arrived at 9.30 as roads clear. Seen immediately, dressings changed, new prescriptions and orders for the nurse and out again before 11am. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Excellent Ray!


----------



## patp

Great news Ray!

Here in Spain, police everywhere. The campsite is getting about 3 visits per day! Went into Pinoso to pick up shopping (I was hiding in the back of the truck! Chris could not carry it all to the car, though we did realise we could have borrowed a trolly) and police were in the main square. All very civilised with people queuing two metres apart. Hand sanitiser and gloves dispensed at the door. We got most of what we needed.


----------



## raynipper

Allowed my wife to pop into Lidl as the place and car park was almost empty. Shelves just as usual and all full. I sat in car with several other men and ten mins off again.
Plod is just setting up a checkpoint on the roundabout near our house.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> Just driven 220km to Hospital in Caen and back and never saw any police. Appointment at 11am. but arrived at 9.30 as roads clear. Seen immediately, dressings changed, new prescriptions and orders for the nurse and out again before 11am.
> 
> Ray.


I thought you were due to see the surgeon again today Ray.


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> I thought you were due to see the surgeon again today Ray.


He´s been :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Yep, nurse revealed all wounds and I complement the surgeon on her handiwork. Just need cream and plasters till next meeting April 6th.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Brittany Ferries has just stopped ALL of its passenger ferries with immediate effect. The final sailing is from Spain and is full. If you have a booking from mid-April onwards you are asked not to attempt to call but to use the online "Manage my Booking" facility.

They are continuing to run a very restricted sailing of "lifeline" crossings for transport of supplies, with very restricted crew on board.

This comes from an email sent just now.


----------



## bilbaoman

patp said:


> Great news Ray!
> 
> Here in Spain, police everywhere. The campsite is getting about 3 visits per day! Went into Pinoso to pick up shopping (I was hiding in the back of the truck! Chris could not carry it all to the car, though we did realise we could have borrowed a trolly) and police were in the main square. All very civilised with people queuing two metres apart. Hand sanitiser and gloves dispensed at the door. We got most of what we needed.


Dont get caught police here are handing out 1500 fines if they catch more than 1 person in a car without a valid reason and as a foreigner you may face deportation under the state of alarm laws:frown2::frown2:


----------



## Penquin

bilbaoman said:


> Dont get caught police here are handing out 1500 fines if they catch more than 1 person in a car without a valid reason and as a *foreigner you may face deportation under the state of alarm laws*:frown2::frown2:


How would they deport someone ? Would they just throw into goal and put the key nice and safely under the bed ? (The SEA bed that is.....😷 )


----------



## patp

Ouch! We were hoping for a lecture and a warning first. I had a packet of prescription tablets to prove that I was needing a pharmacist and Chris had a shopping list for his "excuse". Turns out that the pharmacist was not prepared to supply my drugs and advise that I should try a medical centre  
Chris could not carry all our shopping so I needed to be there.


----------



## erneboy

I did say that there are pharmacists and pharmacists Pat. Get a Spanish person to ask on your behalf if you can. Didn't you say your camp site owner was a Doctor?


----------



## bilbaoman

Penquin said:


> How would they deport someone ? Would they just throw into goal and put the key nice and safely under the bed ? (The SEA bed that is.....😷 )


Read the state of alarm degree the powers they have are frightening i am not saying they would enforce them but they could and you find the same in the UK after monday:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## erneboy

I think Dave is asking by what means?


----------



## bilbaoman

patp said:


> Ouch! We were hoping for a lecture and a warning first. I had a packet of prescription tablets to prove that I was needing a pharmacist and Chris had a shopping list for his "excuse". Turns out that the pharmacist was not prepared to supply my drugs and advise that I should try a medical centre
> Chris could not carry all our shopping so I needed to be there.


You may have difficulty getting an appoitment at the medical centre at moment as if like ours its in lockdown and only taking urgent cases get a spanish speaker to phone them for advice.If they will issueyou with a prescription you may have to pay for thedrugs if its expensive keep your reciept and prescription and you can claim it back from the NHS at Newcastle if its issued under the Spanish rules you will pay 10% up to max of 4euro you cannot claim this back off NHS


----------



## erneboy

Pharmacists can dispense and charge for the drugs. At least they can in Catalunya. While half a kilometre into the Valenciana Province our nearest pharmacist refuses so much that I don't go there any more. Yet a few years ago in Murcia I could buy anything I needed, though I did have one or two refusals I just tried another till I got what I needed.

End result is 12 years here and always bought and paid for my medicines, with a few refusals on the way. But never needed anything I couldn't get without a presaciption and sadly I take a heap of pills and inhalations every day.

We have private health care here. So there are no prescriptions as we'd understand them, though we can have a note on what looks like a compliments slip, and doesn't claim to be anything more, we you ask. 

Ask a Spanish person.


----------



## bilbaoman

Quite a lot of doctors in Spain that work in the health service also have private practices they can issue a presciption but you wont be able to claim it back off the NHS ask at the tourist information as they usually speak good english


----------



## bilbaoman

erneboy said:


> Pharmacists can dispense and charge for the drugs. At least they can in Catalunya. While half a kilometre into the Valenciana Province our nearest pharmacist refuses so much that I don't go there any more. Yet a few years ago in Murcia I could buy anything I needed, though I did have one or two refusals I just tried another till I got what I needed.
> 
> End result is 12 years here and always bought and paid for my medicines, with a few refusals on the way. But never needed anything I couldn't get without a presaciption and sadly I take a heap of pills and inhalations every day.
> 
> We have private health care here. So there are no prescriptions as we'd understand them, though we can have a note on what looks like a compliments slip, and doesn't claim to be anything more, we you ask.
> 
> Ask a Spanish person.


It was the same in the Basque country untill last year now prescription drugs must be prescribed by a doctor


----------



## patp

We have made the decision to return home.
Once things start to irritate and annoy you it is time to up sticks and move.

The site is now, properly, locked and we have to faff around getting a key or fiddle with a combination bike lock. Bit of a worry if there is an emergency.

We can't walk the dog together so Chris does not go out at all.

The drugs I could manage without as they have stopped working, again, for my insomnia and I need to see my GP about that.

Our daughter keeps nagging  First Grandchild due mid April.


----------



## raynipper

Agree about heading home Pat and all your reasons except the grandchild. Are you needed at the birth? Will it know if your not there? As long as you are at it's first birthday.

Out friends in their motorhome went from the Costas to their house in the Vienne without sight of police or any restrictions. It might have tightened up by now but as long as you have the travel doc (excuse) it shouldn't be a problem.

Just take it easy and pay the extra for the motorways.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

I strongly suggest that you check what route you intend to take if you are heading to the Channel. Brittany Ferries has now closed ALL of it's passenger ferries so check DFDS and the Tunnel if you are going that route.

Obviously we all wish you the best for the journey, please, please keep us informed how things progress. Sadly we cannot now even offer you an overnight stop due to our self isolation and,not be honest, we are not on any direct route back to the UK. Of course, we would help in any way that we could if needed.

I am not surprised insomnia has reared it's ugly head - I suspect it has for many during these highly stressed days (and nights). I am sure everything will eventually be sorted and being grandparents is magic - we have 8; four of each colour.....

Do keep us informed how the journey goes, don't forget the requisite piece of paper for daily travel in France with the correct phrase for returning to the UK.

BUT DO CHECK THE CROSSINGS FIRST......

The British Consulates or Embassies MAY be able to advise if you need direct assistance.


.


----------



## JanHank

I am sure you have made the right decision Pat, I know I would have been on my way home long before now if I was in your shoes.
If it was only going to be for a couple of weeks it would have been different, but to be away from home indefinitely will cause a lot of stress to the unstressable (new word) even.


----------



## erneboy

Have a good trip Pat.


----------



## Penquin

Channel tunnel working OK from France to UK, not the other way;

https://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/travelling-with-us/latest/covid-19/

Haven't found a similar summary for DFDS etc yet


----------



## patp

We are booked onto Eurotunnel for the 3rd April. They should tell us if the booking is not going ahead or if cancelled I hope.

It is daughter, a normally very independent woman, who seems to want us to come home. She is surrounded by inlaws I think!

I am doing my best to get all the documents ready that we will need. It is so awkward now when technology is the norm. CampingCarPark want me to fill out a form and send it back. I cannot type on it so need to print it (no printer) and take a photo and send the photo eeeek! I have tried writing what they want in an email but they are not having it.

Campsite will, hopefully, print it for me and I will have a go with the ipad to see if can take a photo and send it to them with the ipad. It is not my preferred way of doing things but we will see how I get on.


----------



## patp

Hot news!!!

Dave, a fellow camper, just got arrested for not carrying ID on his person. Terry, the campsite owner, retrieved it for him and took it to the police station to arrange his release!! We knew the rules, but apparently, he did not.


----------



## eurajohn

Safe trip.

.


----------



## nicholsong

patp said:


> Hot news!!!
> 
> Dave, a fellow camper, just got arrested for not carrying ID on his person. Terry, the campsite owner, retrieved it for him and took it to the police station to arrange his release!! We knew the rules, but apparently, he did not.


 I have often wondered whether a photo driving licence is accepted as ID in European countries, as I am reluctant to carry my passprt in a trouser pocket and rarely wear a jacket.

A driving licence, like most European ID cards, enables authorities to check a person's address, but a passport does not.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin

Not accepted as proof in France, passport only.

MrsW now has a British passport and a German one and a German ID card - that card is acceptable for flying in the EU including to and from the UK.


----------



## jiwawa

Good luck Pat. When do you hope to be on your way?


----------



## nicholsong

Penquin said:


> Not accepted as proof in France, passport only.
> 
> MrsW now has a British passport and a German one and a German ID card - that card is acceptable for flying in the EU including to and from the UK.


Thanks Dave.

Would the Police accept a photocopy and a promise to produce the oiginal later, as I do not want to roam the streets with a passport sticking out of my jeans.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

Not acceptable in Germany, I now have an ID, but it is only acceptable in Germany, cross the border into Poland and I need my passport.


----------



## bilbaoman

Lots of talk on Spanish tv about widespread road closures after more than 3000 fines and 300 arrests for breaking the movement rules


----------



## patp

Jean, we leave the campsite on 29th. Tunnel is booked for the 3rd April. We are still trying to get CampingCarPark to accept my certificate of authorisation to travel. If not it will have to be motorway services. Having wild camped for years we are fairly hardy.


----------



## Penquin

nicholsong said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> Would the Police accept a photocopy and a promise to produce the oiginal later, as I do not want to roam the streets with a passport sticking out of my jeans.
> 
> Geoff


Simple answer; no.

Like all documents in France it has to be the original and they are not willing to compromise....

I got stopped for a routine vehicle documents and initially produced the Carte Grise (V5 effectively) as a photocopy while I searched.... they waited till I had the original and were then happy....


----------



## bilbaoman

Looks like more draconian rules on the way world leaders are complaining that people are not followig the rules in Spain alone police have issued over 30000 fines and arrested more than 300 Australia as had to shut its beaches due to overcrowding.


----------



## pete4x4

I'm home now, I had no issues with CampingCar parks, I would just go for it, you do not need to fill in their form as you are not fulltiming or using it for business stopovers which is why it was introduced, you should have had an email about that in the last couple of weeks.


You may have identified yourself to CampingCarParks by asking the question although I doubt it will effect your use. You have your own atteststaion for being there which is returning to the uk.


----------



## patp

So pleased for you @pete4x4. Thanks for the update.
The latest rumour is that they are actually going to close campsites.

Our owners told us they were "expecting more news in 5 days" when they announced the shower block closure the other day. They hoped it would be good news but now this rumour sounds like they may be disappointed. If that "5 days" is right then the announcement should be out by about the 24th. I assume we will be given time to gather our belongings etc. Speaking more for others than us as we are doing a clean and tidy in preparation for our departure from here on 29th though the announcement might make us bring that forward.


----------



## bilbaoman

You can expect an anoucement soon the interior minister is worried about the number of violations of the present movement rules he may close down campsites but as they dont want people travelling they may force you to stay in lock down remember there is a lot off spanish and foreigners that live permanently on campsites so they cant close them but can isolate them i am afraid we are getting closer to having no freedom of movement at all the Spanish media are calling for stronger action even though it may not be needed


----------



## erneboy

I'd be for it around here at least. 

Where we live is in the middle of the campo, orange groves mainly. From our roof I can see large groups of pickers tidying the last of the crop and people pruning the trees as happens at this time every year. It looks as though it's work as normal in agriculture around here, not spread out, all in groups. They aren't seen by the authorities because we're rural and they're well off the roads. In nay case perhaps what they're doing, apart form not keeping the correct distance, is permissible. There aren't any sanitising facilities in the campo and hand cleansers etc. were scarce when I looked last week. Anyway these poor people are paid a pittance and probably wouldn't spend the money on it. 

You can't blame them too much for carrying on working as it's certain that as they are hired day to day, and mostly are not employed, that they'll have no income if they don't. They probably feel perfectly safe working away in the campo. And if the worked alone they'd probably be right.


----------



## JanHank

Camp sites are also closing in Germany, depending on which land (county) you are in because they all have different rules.

The camp site where Heike and Jürgen have their caravan in the Rhineland Pfalz and is only a small site, has closed, they wanted to go to their caravan for the weekend as they usually do to find a red and white barrier, they asked the man who lives at the site (he has no other home to go to) and he told them the Ordnance amt, an office which also deals with health issues, are calling at the site to make sure they are complying to the rules. This started during the week because they were there last weekend, so everything is moving fast here it seems.

Even my village seems to be as quiet as the grave this morning.


----------



## raynipper

My nurse came in this morning to dress all the wounds and when I mentioned about a shortage of dressings she said she would get them from the chemist tomorrow. Next thing a tap on the door and two rice pudding delivered.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

By the nurse?!? Boy that's service!!


----------



## Penquin

MrsW rang the nurse to ask whether she should go to the nurse to have blood taken or was that too great a risk ? The nurse came the following morning and took blood, as well as arranging to come again in two weeks at 0730. 

Outstanding service, with a smile and a very friendly face.

I wonder what would have happened in the U.K. ?


----------



## patp

Nothing I expect  The last time I saw a nurse she said she was given 7 minutes to see me.


----------



## bilbaoman

That reminds me of the time i had to have the nurse to dress the wounds at home after i had my prostate removed she came straight from home on the way to the medical centre she breezed in wearing the shortest mini dress i have seen since the seventies also six inch high heels while she was dressing the wounds my daughter stood behind her pulling faces and pointing at her dress trying to make me laugh which was quite painfull at the time unfortunately it was her only visit as she decided my wife or daughter could do it.


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> That reminds me of the time i had to have the nurse to dress the wounds at home after i had my prostate removed she came straight from home on the way to the medical centre she breezed in wearing the shortest mini dress i have seen since the seventies also six inch high heels while she was dressing the wounds my daughter stood behind her pulling faces and pointing at her dress trying to make me laugh which was quite painfull at the time unfortunately it was her only visit as she decided my wife or daughter could do it.


Made me larf thinking about it. >


----------



## nicholsong

bilbaoman said:


> That reminds me of the time i had to have the nurse to dress the wounds at home after i had my prostate removed she came straight from home on the way to the medical centre she breezed in wearing the shortest mini dress i have seen since the seventies also six inch high heels while she was dressing the wounds my daughter stood behind her pulling faces and pointing at her dress trying to make me laugh which was quite painfull at the time unfortunately it was her only visit as she decided my wife or daughter could do it.


Did your daughter take a photo or tell you what she saw?


----------



## erneboy

I expect she saw the back of the young lady's head.


----------



## patp

Ha, ha!

When Chris was in A&E, once, the consultant listening to his heart declared that it was " A classic Pericarditis". He then asked if Chris minded if all his students came to listen to it as it would be good for them to hear one "in the flesh". Chris, of course, agreed.
Twenty minutes later a parade of twenty something young women, in low cut blouses, came into the cubicle one by one, to lean over him and press their stethoscopes to his chest. We often wondered if they reported back that his heart was beating rather fast!!!


----------



## rayc

I think young Mr Grace had a good choice of nurse.


----------



## jiwawa

Pat, there's notice out from the FO that anyone travelling abroad is strongly advised to return now while commercial routes are still available.


----------



## Penquin

jiwawa said:


> Pat, there's notice out from the FO that anyone travelling abroad is strongly advised to return now while commercial routes are still available.


This the link with the Exceptional Travel Advice;

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/travel-advice-novel-coronavirus

But, it primarily refers to airline passengers..... it does raise the problem of local notices and the need to comply.......

Sadly, it is perhaps not comprehensive as it seems to have totally ignored road transport and the availability of a means to cross the Channel.


----------



## jiwawa

They probably don't want the old MH fraternity back Dave!


----------



## raynipper

Can you blame them Jean.?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=903112156785636



Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

Where is Pat no postings today is she enroute for the UK???


----------



## raynipper

We would hope so and making progress.

Ray.


----------



## patp

No, still here. We have had heavy rain so everything wet 

Our notice to leave the campsite became official and we are to vacate by 26th. It is dry today so packing up is going ahead now.

Had an appointment at the vet for pet passport (she post dates it and gives you the tablet to administer at the correct time). We decided that, though I haven't needed to drive the truck over here, it would make sense for me to go. My navigation skills are not good and neither are my numerical skills. I got lost. Eventually found a dog charity shop I recognised as being close to the vet's. I stopped to ask directions. Pinoso is a nightmare of one way streets. All the small businesses are dotted around miles from each other. All roads look the same. 
Georgia, in spite of having had a walk, decided, at his point, to poop on the pavement. As I had changed into "town" clothes I had not one poo bag about my person! I had even left behind the emergency ones kept in the treat pouch. Anyway, I did my best by kicking it into the gutter  Having found the vet's surgery, I entered and disinfected my hands and put the surgical gloves on. Georgia was most concerned that I, now, did not smell right! A cat appeared and tormented her, by rubbing round her legs (!), but she was really good.
Vet did the necessary and I went to pay with our Travel Money Card. The pin on it is very, very similar to our debit card. So similar that, for the life of me, I can never remember it! I tried a couple of combinations and explained my problem and that I would have to ring for assistance. Couldn't find the phone, when I found it we had fun trying to ring each other back because he missed the first call!
Number learned I recited it all the way back to the vet's and finished the transaction!

On the journey back to the campsite I got stopped by the police! I had seen her stop another car and thought I had escaped her clutches but no. I held up a campsite leaflet and did my best to explain the purpose of my visit to town. She
spoke a little English and understood that I would be leaving the country tomorrow!!! Not before time the way my day is going


----------



## bilbaoman

I see the most direct route is AP7 A9 A75 A71 A28 1830km all motorway so should take about 21 hour driving i understand if you have a booking for the tunnel they will put you on the next avl train no matter what date your ticket is of cause you are limited to what date you have on the dogs passport good look and stay safe


----------



## patp

Thanks, that is the rough plan we have formed. Pete4x4 used the same route. He set out a couple of hours North of us so we won't make his first stopover of Meze in France. Our problem is finding somewhere in Spain the first night. I have looked on Park4Night but there are so many, now, that it is hard to see the wood for the trees! Will just have to see where we are at lunchtime and plan from there. There is a possible one near a hermitage near Salou.
Once in France will do the same thing with CampingCarPark.


----------



## jiwawa

Gosh Pat, you've had a stressful day!

Google maps on a smartphone - hard to beat and always with you!


----------



## patp

Set off yesterday with the plan to use a Park4Night site en route. We chose one near our route, just South of Barcelona, that is a motorhome storage unit. When we found it (thanks for nothing Sat Nav ) they had closed due to coronovirus! It was on an industrial estate with parking for HGV's so we spent the night there with some lorries. Only one was refrigerated so it was not too bad. Even a nice little dog walk nearby! 

Roads are all really good as no cars! In France now so will use CampingCarPark sites from here on in!

I think that lorry drivers need to be told that they are supposed to stay 6ft apart. Every rest area is full of them congregating for a chat!


----------



## jiwawa

Good luck with the journey Pat!


----------



## barryd

Seconded. Good luck. Let us know if you need any help finding stopovers.


----------



## Penquin

France has extended the lockdown until at least 15th April


----------



## raynipper

Good, that might keep my wife out of the shops a little longer.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus

raynipper said:


> Good, that might keep my wife out of the shops a little longer.
> 
> Ray.


ray surely she is not that bad

i have been keeping myself busy keeping away from the others on site

today i stripped out the A&W dometic awning as last year i cut the fabric off of it as it was delaminating badly

spent about 4 hours cleaning up all the kador channels in the roller and the roof edge

i cut the roof off an old tent a while ago that has a nice kador strip on it
so temporary i might see if i can fix it to the roof edge and the roller

its started to get warm here during the day and not knowing how long we must stay here it might be needed

keep safe

barry


----------



## patp

Many more cars on the road in France than in Spain. 

Got a short interview from the Gendarmes at a filling station. Where are we going, where have we come from. All much less threatening than the Spanish police come across. Having fretted over the documents we were required to carry and ended up hand writing several and carrying another that our campsite owner kindly gave us they did not even mention it!

On a CampingCarPark site now. Feel a bit sorry for the locals having us "foreigners" from god knows where thrust upon them.

Not going to admit exactly where we are because there was a bit of map reading error between CampingCarParks mapping being transferred to Google maps with forward planning to put into the SatNav! Suffice to say we ended up going West instead of North  Chris sussed it straight away but we thought it was the sat nave trying to avoid the mountains or something. When we stopped for a toilet break we realised the error but it was too late so we are doing a little tour of the Dordogne


----------



## Penquin

The Dordogne is very nice at this time of the year, the Department starts about 10 km North of us.

Sorry, but I will not be nipping up to say "Hello" as there is no appropriate box to be ticked on the _ attestation_ .

Enjoy your brief sojourn there, sadly, IMO, tgevroas surfaces are much poorer in the Dordogne Dept than virtually any other Departmente, but still better than many UK Counties.....

Drive safely as you wend your way Northwards...... Where us your next stop going to be hopefully ?

.


----------



## jiwawa

Glad to hear you're enjoying the journey Pat. Never mind the detour - been there, done that! What an adventure!


----------



## patp

Just going to put "Calais" into the sat nav and see where we end up at about 4pm. From there we will choose a suitable site to stop. As you say, Jean, it is an adventure. Just wish I could convince Chris it is not a race against the clock.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Pat, it all depends on ones view and thoughts as we are all different. To rush straight home to the environment we know and feel comfortable in or dawdle around seeing all the places we have missed before.?
I guess getting home especially in these uncertain times would be my priority Pat. Then you can relax bring up all the old memories and plan for the next time.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

patp said:


> Just going to put "Calais" into the sat nav and see where we end up at about 4pm. From there we will choose a suitable site to stop. As you say, Jean, it is an adventure. Just wish I could convince Chris it is not a race against the clock.


yeah I dont see any point in flogging yourself silly getting back now. Take your time. Stay safe.


----------



## aldra

Steady journey home Pat

Take extra care 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Thanks all!

WE ARE HOME   

Completely shattered as Chris cannot shake off his old boy racer days and has to beat a deadline of his own making.

House is freezing even though we left the heating on low. Will be fine once we warm the walls up. Can't find anything or remember how anything works. Hey ho.

Now got to figure out how to stock the larder. Shops were shut at Calais and so were the local shops last night (Sunday). Our village has set up a helpline for volunteers and all our friends are offering help. So nice to be back in the fold. Trouble is we are used to being the ones on the front line and it comes very hard to ask for help.


----------



## JanHank

Thank goodness you're home at last, I was beginning to become a nervous wreck on your behalf.
I still have 2 friends in Spain, one is staying there until movement is allowed again the other has a Santander ferry booking for April 3 or 4 forget which because the Ferry operator has changed it a few times.

Welcome to your home, I bet Georgie is happy the long journey is over.


----------



## patp

We heard that the Santander ferry was cancelled, also that only one ferry was running and that from one of the French ports. Our fellow campers gave up on them and drove to the tunnel.

We drove up to the tunnel and, apart from a hiccough at the Pet Passport office which might go down as a diplomatic incident, just went straight to an empty lane. A minute later we were told to go down and board. The train left about 10 minutes later.

Will post about Pet Passports on the pets threads.


----------



## pete4x4

Glad you got home ok.


----------



## raynipper

Pity you didn't stock up 50 miles from Calais Pat. Could have made a killing on toilet rolls.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Glad you are safely back, I will read about the Pet Passport problem with interest.....

The key thing is that your journey is behind you, so you can relax and "enjoy" your familiar surroundings.


----------



## jiwawa

That's great news Pat!! So glad that anxiety is past.

Unwind now n relax!


----------



## patp

Thanks for all the good wishes. Still unloading...............................


----------

